# nikegurl's TP.PT experience



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

Monday's the day.  I'll be starting TP's 12 week training program and logging here as I go.  I'm thrilled to be participating and I'm going to make the absolute most of this experience.

My highly unoriginal goals are to drop bodyfat and build muscle.  Cutting is my first priority but I'm determined to get leaner once and for all so I can shift my focus to building muscle.  (I'm not there yet - but I will be)

I'll also begin carb cycling on Monday.

Week 1 carbs will look like this:

Sun-No
Mon-High
Tues-Low
Wed-No
Thurs-Low
Fri-Low
Sat-No

I'll be taking measurements this weekend.  They'll be posted Monday.  I'll also be taking photos.    (I really hate that part but I see how important it is).  Since I don't have a digital camera it will probably take me close to a week to get them posted - but they'll be here.

Disclaimer:  Anyone who views the before photos MUST come back at the end to view the afters.


----------



## Var (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck Nikegurl!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

hah DEAL!!  Ill def be following along girl! Im excited to see everyones progress on this! 
I think your going to do very well with TP's new plan combined with the carb cycling! get ready for some awesome changes! :bounce:


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck NG   I'll be starting my journal on AL this weekend.  We can do this


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck NG! You'll do great gal!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks var.  backatcha!  lots of us are starting monday.  

thanks jen - i'm excited too....and i'm definitely ready!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

hey rock - speaking of doing great, you've made some AWESOME changes in recent months!  

yep jodi....no one would ever doubt YOU can do this.  but i'm gonna do it too.    thanks for the confidence in me when it wasn't always warranted....not to mention all the help!  (pass the tissues.    )


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Anyone who views the before photos MUST come back at the end to view the afters.



If you insist.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> yep jodi....no one would ever doubt YOU can do this.  but i'm gonna do it too.    thanks for the confidence in me when it wasn't always warranted....not to mention all the help!  (pass the tissues.    )




Your welcome as always.  That's what friends are for


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 9, 2004)

Best of luck NG. I think you're ready and will do well on carb cycling and a new training regime. Lol, we're spamming this journal before you even start.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 9, 2004)

Spam.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

I woke up very excited for Day 1 of the new training program.  

I took my measurements last night...it was a harsh reality.   

There is no longer any confusion as to why some of my clothes are too tight.  I won't go on and on about how bad it is since it will only get better from this point on.

QUADS:   24" (left)  24 1/4" (right)
CALVES:  16 1/8" (left)  16" (right)
FOREARMS:  11 1/4" (left)  11" (right)
ARMS:  14" (both)
WAIST:  29 3/4"
CHEST:  37 1/2"
HIPS:  39 3/4"  ohmydearGAWD 
WEIGHT:  154
HEIGHT:  5' 9"

I'll be updating these every 2 weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

yesterday (Easter) should have been no carb and today should be high carb.  well....i have to adjust that.

i ate a LOT of carbs yesterday.  (more than enough to fuel tonight's workout)  

i'm gonna make today no carb and then start with my carb cycling plan as outlined above tomorrow.  

i am NOT going to screw up.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

You are going to do AWESOME.... Your tune will change in 12 weeks.
So is today a 'HIGH' day?  And were you able to do a 'No' day yesterday on Easter?

   <---- For your workouts!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL - Ok, guess you already knew what I was going to ask


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

no luck going no carb on Easter.  i would have been ok if my mom hadn't sent me a loaf of her Irish soda bread Fedex.  haven't had it in 9 years....

it's all gone.  

thanks for the encouragement.  this is gonna be a great journey for all of us.  i'm seriously very excited to workout tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 12, 2004)

> i ate a LOT of carbs yesterday. (more than enough to fuel tonight's workout)


That makes you and I both.  I don't think I'll have any problems with tonights workout despite the lack of carbs today.  I have more than enough glycogen stored


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

yep, me too - more than enough


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Your going to do great girl!!  You should def have a super workout tonite! I cant wait to watch everyones prog.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks so much.  

i haven't eaten all of my meals yet today (but they're all measured and planned out).  if i need to edit anything i will.

*NO CARB DAY MEALS 4/12/04*

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
5 oz chicken breast
cup mixed greens
Tbs light dressing

MEAL 3
4 oz ground sirloin
2 egg whites
cucumber
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
2 tsp light mayo

MEAL 5
1 egg
2 egg whites
scoop whey
5 fish oil caps

Totals Including Veggies:

177 g protein
37 g fat
13 g carb


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, totally missed this journal...  Good luck


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

:bounce: Go NG, Go NG :bounce:

 
Sweetie, you make this look easy  I'll be watching and cheering


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kick some ass NG.

You'll do awesome.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks so much for all the support!  

i was really excited to get to the gym last night.  

*WG Pulldowns  9 x 90, 8 x 100

BB Rows (underhand grip)  9 x 50, 9 x 60 (will increase next time)

Leg Curls (seated Hammer Strength) 9 x 45, 7 x 55

BB Curls 9 x 40, 8 x 50

Hammer Curls (cable) 9 x 25, 6 x 30

Calf Raises (on leg press) 9 x 140, 9 x 180

BB Shrugs 8 x 95, 8 x 95 (took it easy on these since I can't even remember the last time I did direct trap work)*

I'm looking forward to tonight!

Today is low carb (back on schedule)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

ahhhh come on someones gotta give me more info than just that on workouts!!  

great one! even being a no carb day!  
whats in line for tonites training?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Good workout   Ready for the carbs now? I am


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good workout   Ready for the carbs now? I am



let's put it this way....yesterday I was pondering 75 g carbs in a meal and thinking no way could i eat that much.  today, i have not doubt that i can and will.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Told ya


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice workout Nikegurl!    How did you feel after the workout?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahhhh come on someones gotta give me more info than just that on workouts!!
> 
> great one! even being a no carb day!
> whats in line for tonites training?



Now, now.  I am watching.

Its your own fault Jen, you left us.  And then never asked to use the program.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Nice workout Nikegurl!    How did you feel after the workout?



I felt 2 things - very very good because I tried some new things (I really liked the underhand grip on the BB Rows and the cable hammer curls) and had a good workout....and a little scared for coming weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ahhhh come on someones gotta give me more info than just that on workouts!!



don't you worry.  i'll tell you everything - all about it.  right after it happens.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

very very hungry.  very probably gonna eat my next meal 1/2 hour early.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

have to post yesterday's meals.  today is no carb day.  

*WORKOUT 1B
HACK SQUATS
9 x 90
7 x 140

EXTENSIONS
9 x 90
8 x 105

INCLINE BB PRESS - been a long time since I've done these.
felt a bit awkward.  i should be able to increase weight next time through.
9 x 75
9 x 80

CABLE CROSSOVERS
9 x 30
9 x 30

MILITARY DB PRESSES
9 x 25
7 x 27.5

CG BENCH
9 x 65
9 x 65  i'm going to try the DBs next time.  had some wrist discomfort

V BAR PUSHDOWNS
9 x 40
7 x 50*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice workout   but you didn't squat with me


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

I know...half of me was saying I HAVE to squat.  then the other half was telling me that I'd push my legs a lot harder if I did the hacks.  Mentally the squats are the biggest challenge - but I wanted to hit my legs more than my brain.

I just know I'll push way closer to failure on leg presses or hacks.  

I'm not proud of not squatting but the hacks felt good and my legs really felt it.  (but my battle with squatting will definitely be revisted.  it isn't over.    )


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

Yesterday's Meals - *LOW CARB

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
2 tsp lowfat mayo

MEAL 3
4 oz ground sirloin
2 egg whites
cucumber
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
1/2 apple
4 oz chicken breast
mixed salad greens
1.5 c brown rice
Tbs diet dressing

MEAL 5
1/2 apple
1 egg
2 egg whites
1 scoop whey
8 oz yam
5 fish oil caps

TOTALS
1697 calories
175 g p
154 g c
39 g f*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Were you able to get all the carbs in?


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 14, 2004)

NG - your low carb day looks awesome.  Now I'm getting hungry 

Squats are a beautiful thing!  You'll win that mental battle.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Were you able to get all the carbs in?



  what do you think.  

note to self:  no reason to ever doubt jodi.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I wanted to steal her 8 oz spud!   But I'll be nice.

Wish my low carb days were 178.  I think mine are 50.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> what do you think.
> 
> note to self:  no reason to ever doubt jodi.


  I told you not to worry.  It's easier than most think 

Jodie - I love SP sooo much but they bloat me so bad and I don't know why not even wheat bloats me like SP.   Wait til you see high carb day


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I wanted to steal her 8 oz spud!   But I'll be nice.
> 
> Wish my low carb days were 178.  I think mine are 50.



I'm hoping that I'll find I'm like Jodi and this plan will work well for me.   I used to do below 30 grams a day with a carb up meal every 4th day...and the carb up meal STILL didn't bring me up to the amount of carbs I had on yesterday's low carb day.  

I like it.    (but I'm still a pudge ball)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Girl!! I just wanted to come in here and tell you that I am very sorry for being an evil bitch last week...thats not even like me..and I apologize!! (not wanting to bring up the ugly subject all over again..but I have been meaning to tell you this)

Good Luck with your goals!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

'nuff said.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 14, 2004)

oh yeah...i should have said thanks to YOU!  (i was trying to be brief   seriously though - thanks and all is well.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 15, 2004)

Yesterday was no carb and no gym.

I had planned to do cardio on my off day...but laundry was calling me and it just didn't happen.  

*NO CARB DAY MEALS 4/14/04*

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
4 oz chicken breast
cup mixed greens
Tbs light dressing

MEAL 3
4 oz ground sirloin
2 egg whites
cucumber
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
can tuna
stalk celery
2 tsp light mayo

MEAL 5
1 egg
2 egg whites
scoop whey
5 fish oil caps

Totals Including Veggies:

170 g protein
36 g fat
13 g carb


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

Workout 2A 

2 WG Pulldowns  9 x 100, 7 x 110   felt strong on these
2 BB Rows 8 x 70, 7 x 70  felt weak on these
2 Lying Leg Curls 9 x 60, 9 x 80
2 BB Curls 9 x 50, 8 x 50
2 Hammer Curls (cable) 9 x 30, 90 x 30
2 Standing Calf Raises 6 x 7 plate, 8 x 6 plate
2 DB Shrugs 6 x 60, 8 x 55  

feeling good.  still think i should be able to row a lot more   my back is pretty strong but not on these.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

OMG, look who's rockin!   Hilary, you are doing so great! I'm so proud of you 
I hear you on the rows, the weight I use there is half of what I do on other back exercises, I just focus on form and make sure all is right..
Keep up the great work  And have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks Jenny.  you do the same!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

great workout Hil!!  
have you gotten to a HIGH carb fun day yet?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Speaking of diet............How' you doin'?   How do you feel?


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like another great workout!    I wouldnt worry too much about the rows.  Thats a respectable weight and I think most people have trouble with them at first.  Good job!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks everyone.  i'm doing great.  still pudgy - but feeling good.

Monday will be my first high carb day.  I should have had one this past Monday but I was paying for my Easter indiscretions.  

Jodi...only diet hiccup was adding an unscheduled Tbs of pb to my oats last night.  didn't need that added fat - especially post workout.  Shouldn't make my numbers for the day too far off though.  (i'm about to see...will post in a sec)

Energy is great and I'm not starving or anything.  all is well


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

fat was kind of high yesterday.  hey jodi - that Tbs pb in my oats really adds to the quality of my life.  would it be terrible to trim a few fish oil caps (of my 15) so i can keep it?  

YESTERDAYS MEALS - LOW CARB 4/15/04

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
can tuna
stalk celery
2 tsp low fat mayo

MEAL 3
4 oz ground sirloin
cucumber
5 fish oil caps

MEAL 4
1/2 apple
4 oz chicken breast
cup mixed salad greens
Tbs light dressing
1.5 cups brown rice

MEAL 5
1/2 apple
1 egg
2 egg whites
scoop whey
1 cup oats
Tbs pb
5 fish oil caps

TOTALS
178 g protein
155 g carbs
52 g fat

1830 cal


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh that pb sounds soooo GOOD....
but I can't have any... bummer  But I am loving the carb cycling. 

Workouts looking AWESOME!!! Just remember you are probably doing more weight on your rows then 90% of women in America (ok, no scientific study out there to back me up but I'm sure it is up there....)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

Don't touch the fish oil.  You can keep the PB - ditch the mayo


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

the mayo only has 3 grams of fat....oh ok.  guess it's time to switch to vinegar.  

fair trade.  thanks!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks CourtQueen!  I'm really liking carb cycling too.  are you sure you can't have pb?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL - I'd take PB anyday over Mayo  

Other things to do would be to rinse your ground beef.  Have all egg whites instead of the yolk (especially in that meal).  How much fat in that dressing?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

1 gram of fat in the dressing.

As for the ground sirloin...it's 93% lean (can't find leaner lately) so I call it 8 grams fat in 4 oz but a lot drains off when I cook it and I do rinse it after so I bet I'm getting a little less than 8 grams there.  

I'll happily drop that egg yolk and the mayo to keep my pb.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

by the way....i'm really looking forward to next week's training  but scared to look farther ahead than that.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> by the way....i'm really looking forward to next week's training  but scared to look farther ahead than that.


I hear that


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

I think you did a great job on rows.  I have a hard time with them too...  Have a great day!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks Jake.  hey, i seriously hope things improve for you and your family soon.    try to have a good weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

They are I think.  Grandma is pissed the caddy dealer gave her a chrystler.  She says its noisy, and drags ass   I think she is ok now.  Funny thing, I didnt know your name untill I read your journal today


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> She says its noisy, and drags ass



  I'd say that's a good sign


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

Sat and Sun were no carb days....barely made it through Sunday (temptation was everywhere!) but I did.  Phew.  High carbs today.  I think low carb days are actually my favorites.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

Low Carb days feel like too much temptation to me.....
I think No days are my fav 

Do you find it harder on the weekends to follow your meal plans then during the week?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Your both cracked.  I LOVE High days


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

weekends are WAY WAY harder for me just b/c my day isn't as structured and routine.  

i actually find high carb days the most tempting.  i have these evil voice in my head trying to convince me that if i'm allowed as much brown rice as i want...then surely i can have french fries.  

i promise i won't!  but i'm tempted to try to rationalize food cheats on high carb day (not no or low)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

That's why I keep healthy yummies around.  FF SF Oatmeal cookies.  Buckwheat pancake mix.  SF PB Oatmeal muffins, whole grain pita's, fiber one cereal and LC milk and stuff like that.   I'm eating some of those cookies right now


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

....hmmmmm and could someone lacking discipline (let's pretend that someone is ME ) indulge in such treats on high carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes you can and all you want too 

Well, except the muffins but you could always make it without PB so you don't get too much fat.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

i'm off to the recipe section....high carb days are gonna change.  

thanks, jodi!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I liked low carb days best myself


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

I made a new kind last night.  They are good but I'm not going to post it because most people wouldn't care for them all that much.  Personally, they are good for me.

8 Splenda packets
1/2 C. Buckwheat Flour
1/2 C. Stoneground WW Flour
1 C. Oats
1/2 tsp. Baking Powder
1/2 tsp. Baking Soda
1 C. Unsweetened Apple Sauce
1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
4 Egg Whites

Mix and place on cookie sheet.  Bake for 8 mins at 350 degrees.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

thanks jodi!  and you really eat as many as you want on high carb days?  

i bet you get asked this all the time - but is it easy enough to find the buckwheat flour?  i've never looked but wondering if it's likely to be hard to find.  i've seen ww flour before of course (hopefully it's stone ground?    )

thanks again!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Any natural health food store has it.  I get the buckwheat flour and the stoneground ww flour at any of them.  

Yes you can eat as many of these as you want on High Carb Day.  They are about 8G carbs per cookie and zero fat (other than the fat in the oats which really doesn't count).  I don't eat my fruit when I eat these though because of the applesauce is just like eating an apple (well close enough anyway).


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

so now the trick will be baking them on Sundays but not eating them until Mondays.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, that was not easy last night.  Hence the T. of natty pb yesterday


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

MMMMmmmm Cookies!

Let me know how they are NG, not that I don't trust your opinion Jodi, just curious about everyone else


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

I didn't say they were wonderful.    They are decent.  They curb my sweet cravings ALOT!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

i had a good workout last night...and i was surprised.  i was so tired that i was yawning the whole drive to the gym (not a good sign)

but i told myself to snap the hell out of it...and i did.  (at least long enough to have a good workout)  was able to increase weight on several exercises so that pleased me.

WORKOUT 3A

3 WG Pulldowns: 100x9, 100x9, 110x7
3 BB Rows: 75x8, 80x8, 80x7
3 Lying Leg Curls: 80x8, 80x8, 80x6
3 BB Curls: 55x9, 55x8, 55x6
3 Cable Hammer Curls: 30x9, 35x7, 35x7
3 Toe Presses on Leg Press Machine: 140x9, 180x8, 180x7
3 BB Shrugs: 95x9, 95x9, 95x8


----------



## Var (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice lifts, Nike!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks Var.    at least they're getting better.  I like that smilie!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Hilary   Great lifts, especially the BB curls.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks Premier.  i like those.  

i had been doing them with the small pre-loaded bbs but switched to the Olympic bar last night.  it's better with the long bar (for me)  some sort of balance thing i think.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> but i told myself to snap the hell out of it...and i did.  (at least long enough to have a good workout)  was able to increase weight on several exercises so that pleased me.




That is awesome!  Always a good feeling to overcome those yawns.

And great lifts


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks CQ!

well...i put this off long enough.  i have a food confession from yesterday and it's a doozy.  i had red beans and rice.  lots and lots and the rice wasn't brown and the day wasn't suppossed to be a high carb day.  did i mention that i had LOTS?  a huge bowl after the gym - so huge i had a stomach ache after and was still stuffed when i woke up this morning.

i suck.  

workout was good though.  i left my log in the car so i'll post it later or first thing in the morning.


----------



## Var (Apr 21, 2004)

Call it a "cheat day", Nike.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

You do not suck!  Begeesus, it was rice and beans.  Now a big slice of black bottom pie, well......
Anyways, you can't beat yourself up for that!  If you do then you just get in that awful mentality mode that ends up hurting you and possibly allowing all those excuses to enter to just back track more.

Maybe you needed it!  Anywho, get over it.  Move on and recommit.  NOW!!  No more talk on it.   Done is done, just hope you enjoyed it


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

thanks everyone.  i do tend to be all or nothing - that's for sure.  i'm either cheating ALL the time or NONE of the time and i've had months of being so bad that i really really need to make sure i don't slip back into that.

so here's how i'm gonna try to look at it....it is a big deal b/c i ate a disgusting amount (seriously) BUT i can't get that day back now so i have to just focus again and not stray from my plan.

i'm already freaking about Sunday by the way.  i planned to do measurements again.  it'll be 2 weeks since last ones.  well as of yesterday morning NOTHING had changed.  not one bit.  i shouldn't have checked but i doubt i'm gonna lose anything in the next 4 days when i pigged out just yesterday.  

i really thought i'd see #s dropping after 2 weeks.  yesterday was my first screw up too.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

It's only been 1 week my dear.  Besides you measured after high carb day.  Of course your bloated and such.  I prefer to measure after no carb day as well as take weight.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 21, 2004)

Jodi - I ate a LOT.    I ate so much my stomach hurt and I was stuffed 12 hours later.  

I'm not going to do that again.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't worry about measurements for now.  Just take them Sunday and then every sunday there after. Don't do mid week.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't beat yourself up over yesterday.  It'll be alright!  If you have been eatting well all week up until then, it won't much of a big difference.
I do agree with Jodi, do you measurements/weight on your lower carb days.  GOd knows I will not do any measurements after the amounts of cake I have had today.  Glad its leg day!

Hang in there Girlie, it be okie dokie.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it too much NG.  It was only one meal in the scheme of Calories for the week, it probably won't make that big of a difference.

Don't Fret, very small blip in the scale of things


----------



## Novo (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm already freaking about Sunday by the way.  i planned to do measurements again.  it'll be 2 weeks since last ones.  well as of yesterday morning NOTHING had changed.  not one bit.  i shouldn't have checked but i doubt i'm gonna lose anything in the next 4 days when i pigged out just yesterday.
> 
> i really thought i'd see #s dropping after 2 weeks.  yesterday was my first screw up too.



*delurk* 
measurements SUCK! I'm with you. Let's not. And then get a great surprise at the end of the 12 weeks!  
*skulk back to avant*


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

ooooooohhhhhhhhh  Novo's gonna get in trouble.   

first the leg comment in CQ's journal....now skipping out on measurement days.  

(i'm just kidding with you)

here's what i expect to happen (and anyone can feel free to remind me when i freak out and forget i said this)

some weeks not much will change and i'll start doubting and being miserable.  then certain weeks there will be big changes.  yep, that's my theory.  

if we keep doing the right stuff day after day and week after week - the numbers are going to HAVE to head in the direction we want them to.  

but umm...i'm still dreading the measuring.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

TUESDAY's WORKOUT 4/20  (3B)

Hacks:  90x9, 140x7, 140x6
Leg Ext.:  105x9, 120x7, 120x7
Incline BB Press:  75x9, 85x6, 80x7
Cable Crossovers:  30x9, 35x9, 35x8
Military DB Presses:  27.5x9, 27.5x7, 27.5x6
CG Bench:  70x70, 70x6, 60x9
VBar Pushdowns:  40x9, 50x7, 50x6

Shoulders are definitely weak but improving.  I'm still sticking with the hacks 'cause I bail out on squats before my legs are hit as hard as they should be.  But since I know I'm not squatting - I punish myself on the hacks.  I really didn't know if I could get out of the "bottom" on the last rep of the last set.  I liked it (when it was done)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Hilary 
Dang.. Those hacks are nice!  And your CG bench is really good too.  Next time you eat that much, take a pic.  I cant imagine you with a pot belly.  And like the ladie in Pulp Fiction sez "Pots are sexy"


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't know about Nike's, but my pot belly ain't sexy lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Dont you roll your eyes at me!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

the hacks hurt and i kind of got stuck at the bottom.  

and thanks so much for the vote of confidence....but my spare tire isn't cute.  not even a little.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2004)

I hear that.  Lean top and bottom but soft in the middle.    That sounds funny


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Morning !  TGIF !


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hear that.  Lean top and bottom but soft in the middle.    That sounds funny



my bottom's worse than my middle.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

Gary's got it right - TGIF!

Yesterday's workout - 4A

WG Pulldowns:  100x9, 110x7, 110x6, 100x9
BB Rows:  80x8, 80x7, 75x8, 75x8
Lying Leg Curls: 80x9, 80x8, 80x7, 70x9
BB Curls: 55x9, 55x8, 55x7, 55x7
Hammer Cable Curls: 35x8, 35x8, 35x8, 35x6
Calves - Toe Presses on Leg Press:  180x9, 230x7, 230x6, 230x7
BB Shrugs:  105x9, 110x8, 100x8, 110x7

Felt good.  I'm glad b/c I doubt the next 2 weeks will.  
I did have to drop the weight on some things for my later sets but I made sure to start heavy so I know I got in all the weight and reps I could.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn girl - Nice workout


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks Jodi - I'm really doing my best and feeling pretty strong.  (bad news is i'm also feeling very fat   )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Well stop doing that to yourself.  Stick with plan and you'll get there.  You know this takes time.  It's easy going on but hell to take off.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

you're right; i'll get there.  this honestly isn't a pity party - i'm just really realizing how MUCH fat i actually let myself gain.  (a lot)

it's probably going to take longer than i intially realized - but i'm on my way.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

oh - i seem to be on my way to a new bad habit.  

i really really like sugar free red bull.    2 nights this week i've gotten one when i've been really tired and they're so damn good.  only 'bout 10 calories but $2.15 each and they HAVE to be loaded with crap (i didn't even look - i didn't want to know)


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

Friday's workout was good.  I never used to go to they gym on Friday nights and I actually like it....a LOT less crowded than usual.  

Workout 4B

Hacks  90x9, 140x8, 140x7, 140x6  these were hard 
Leg Extensions  105x9, 120x9, 135x6, 120x6
Incline BB Extensions  80x9, 80x7, 75x8, 75x7
Cable Crossovers  35x9, 40x8, 35x9, 35x9 (35 felt better than 40)
Military DB Presses 27.5x9, 27.5x7, 27.5x5 , 25x7
CG Bench  70x8, 65x7, 65x8, 65x8 - hurt my wrists
VBar Pushdowns  50x8, 50x6, 40x9, 40x8

Wish my shoulders would hurry up and get stronger (and grow)

Feel good about the workout though.  Only real "problem" is the cg bench.  It was hurting my wrists a lot - even after i tried widening my grip a bit.  I'm going to try using DBs next time (palms facing my body, elbows in) and see if that helps.


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Great workout, Nike!    Still lookin strong!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks Var.  now things are gonna really get ummm....errrr..... "interesting"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Good job NG   How did the weekend go?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

weekend went well - except for 1 peanut butter filled pretzel nugget.  (literally one.   ) 

this lady who SEEMED nice was handing them out at Trader Joes and for some crazy reason....i actually forgot i couldn't have 'em.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

the other bad thing....it was 100 degrees and i absolutely refuse to wear shorts or a bathing suit 'til i drop some more fat.  i'm gonna be boiling for at least a month.  my own damn fault though.  (yes, i know this is kinda nutty but therapy would take longer to work than a good eating plan    )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm sure you saw that my eating plan didn't go as scheduled 

1 pretzel won't kill ya, don't worry.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

i'm not that worried about the pretzel.  i'm more worried about my insanity.  

i'm not joking - 100 degrees outside and i wore baggy pants all weekend.  

the way i see it - your eating plan wasn't messed up.  it was purposefully revised.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Purposely revised   I like that.

Don't stress yourself out.  I see no reason why you couldn't wear shorts NG.  I have these shorts that I bought at AE that I just love to wear when I'm feeling chunky.  They make me feel so small.  I just bought them last month.  They are super low rise but they are baggy like carpenter shorts and so comfy


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Jodi...I promise to listen to you on this so don't roll your eyes too much.  Deal?  

High carb day today feels very very wrong in light of my lack of progress.  I left my damn measurements at home but I remember the important stuff...

I only lost 1/2 lb which in all honesty is pretty much meaningless since that 1/2 lb can fluctuate so easily either way.

Nearly all of my measurements were the SAME as 2 weeks ago except my waist and my hips - but both were only down 1/4" which is basically nothing.

Do I still want to eat up since it's my one high carb day - or should I restrict more?

I'm thinking you'll say not to since I'm training hard and I don't want to shut down my metabolism...but I thought I'd see more change.  

If the answer is to keep going....you can be sure that I will.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

by the way - i love American Eagle.  their stuff fits me well


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

High carb day is the key to this diets fat loss.  You can't skip it.  You also had a minor slip up last week that could have affected your results.  You need the carbs, especially with the upcoming weeks.  So I think you know the answer


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't make me get TP in here


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

no no no!  don't you dare get TP in here.  i'll behave.  

i promise.  

i'm gonna have to be flawless this week.  (and in following weeks)  there's no other way to do it since i really am miserable with the fat i'm carrying around.

you're right - i know the answer.

1)  eat my carbs on high carb day
2)  stick to the plan
3)  hit the mall on wednesday & get some cute AE shorts.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Plan 

AE is my favorite store


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 26, 2004)

Ahh-chem.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

i ate 1/2 sleeve of Fiber One at my first carb meal today.  all is well.  really.  AND i know i'm busting my fat ass at the gym - seriously.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Hilary-
Nice workouts, and I am sure your shoulders will grow.  Fortunately for me their my best bp   CG Bench also bugs my wrists, but what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger.. right?

I like girls who shop at AE.  When I am at the mall, I always go in there to look around


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

...it's settled I will continue to be a loyal AE and Abercrombie shopper.  

things are feeling better today.  first of all - last night was pretty damn challenging and i found myself VERY glad that i hadn't skimped on my carbs.  and even after high carb day my jeans are a little looser today.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

MONDAY 4/26 WORKOUT 5A

WG Pulldowns   100x9, 110x8, 110x9, 120x7, 120x8

BB Rows   80x9, 80x9, 80x7, 80x8, 80x6

Leg Curls   80x9, 80x8, 80x7, 70x8, 70x6

BB Curls   55x9, 60x7, 60x6, 50x7, 50x6

Hammer Cable Curls   35x9, 35x7, 30x8, 30x8, 30x7

Calves on Leg Press   230x9, 230x8, 230x8, 230x7, 230x7

Shrugs   105x9, 105x9, 115x8, 115x7, 115x7


Phew.  I was damn tired at the end.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ...it's settled I will continue to be a loyal AE and Abercrombie shopper.
> 
> things are feeling better today.  first of all - last night was pretty damn challenging and i found myself VERY glad that i hadn't skimped on my carbs.  and even after high carb day my jeans are a little looser today.


 Yeah, I'm proud of you  

Just let the diet do it's thing   The carbs are important 

Did you find some shorts at AE?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

I didn't make it to AE....I'll go tomorrow (day off from the gym)

I know 35 sets is typical for you....but it made me want to lay down at the end.  

Thanks Jodi!  I know I needed those carbs yesterday.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

great workouts Hil!!  
sounds like the diet is making some progress too!!  Im so happy that it is working for you! 

AE rocks!! I have sooo many of their clothes!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks!  I was really tired and that made me feel a little wimpy - but the good news is I'm still getting stronger on at least some things.  I never used 120 on pulldowns before and curling 60 lbs was a first as well.  I wanna be like you and Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Well your already pulling and curling more than me!  

Your doing wonderful NG.  Oh AE has the best low rise stretch jeans too that fit so perfect - I LOVE them.  I have a $20.00 off coupon I'm going to go use this week sometime


----------



## Paynne (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Nearly all of my measurements were the SAME as 2 weeks ago except my waist and my hips - but both were only down 1/4" which is basically nothing.



Personally I jump up and down when my waist drops 1/4"   And it always seems to happen when I'm pissed about not seeing any results

Keep up the good work


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks.  some days i'm optimistic and other days i'm pissy.  

yesterday was a pissy day.  you're right about the changes coming when i'm pissed about not seeing results though!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 27, 2004)

NG -
You are doing awesome!  Some change in those measurements is definitely awesome, especially for 2 weeks.

and 60 on those curls WOW


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Looking great!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well your already pulling and curling more than me!
> 
> Your doing wonderful NG.  Oh AE has the best low rise stretch jeans too that fit so perfect - I LOVE them.  I have a $20.00 off coupon I'm going to go use this week sometime


 AE is great for short people AND tall people. My fav. pair of jeans is from AE. Wish I had money to go shopping lol.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

so true!  all the jeans i have and love are abercrombie or ae.  i'm 5' 9" and can almost always find cute ones plenty long enough there that fit well.

thanks for all the support everyone.  program's starting to get hard this week so it really is nice.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

I head straight for the Petite section


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi NG

Well I finally made it in here!

You are doing great! Don't worry about the beans and rice. Personally, my tummy hurts when I eat even a medium size serving of beans (well they were ff refried ).

So are shoulders your priority too? You have a great V-taper already, I want to be like you .

AE - I will have to try that! I have some old navy jean capris that are baggy & I love them. I live literally 2 minutes from the mall, I need restraint!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks jstar.  i'm with you on refried beans.  

these were red beans cooked in a pot with the rice and some nice spices.  

my legs and shoulders are both priorities.  i think my shoulders have improved some (and my legs haven't yet) so if i had to pick one....i'd say legs (and still be thinking shoulders too.    )

thanks for the compliment - you're too kind.  i have a loooong way to go but i'm trying.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

last night's workout was tough....i couldn't think more than one set ahead or i never would have made it.  

HACKS  90x9, 140x9, 150x6, 140x8, 140x7 

LEG EXT.  120x9, 135x7, 120x7, 120x7, 120x7

INCLINE BB PRESS  80x9, 80x8, 80x7, 80x7, 75x6 

CABLE CROSSOVERS 40x9, 35x9, 35x8, 30x9, 30x8

MILITARY DB PRESSES 30x7, 30x5  , 25x8, 25x7, 25x7

CG BENCH  70x9, 70x7, 70x7, 65x7, 65x6

V BAR PUSHDOWNS  50x9, 50x6, 40x9, 40x9, 40x8


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 28, 2004)

Ah, I'm not looking forward to this one.

You did a great job!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks CQ.  now that it's over i guess it wasn't TOO bad but i do remember briefly wanting to quit once or twice during the workout last night.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice workout 

It looks like a few of us are having problems with Inclines after our squats.  Mine went down to yet I had energy for all exercises after the inclines


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

yep - set #5 of the inclines really took a nose dive.  i dropped the weight and still lost reps.  

last week i superset them with the hacks and struggled a bit so this week i didn't do that....and had an even harder time by the end.

i wasn't happy about it - but i know i busted my ass in there.  i may try to get to the gym twice a day for the rest of this week and next - but it's gonna mean getting up at 5:30.  i really really hate mornings so i haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

I thought about it but passed on the idea quickly.  4AM was not sounding like a lot of fun.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

i hear you.  but let's keep in mind that 35 sets feels "about right" to you.  (we need a superwoman smilie to insert here)


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Ummmmmmmmm........thanks, but no superwomen here, just obsessed


----------



## Paynne (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> these were red beans cooked in a pot with the rice and some nice spices.



Red beans and rice.  Super low GI and nice and spicy to keep the metabolism humming mmmMMMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 28, 2004)

'cept i ate nearly the whole pot.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

Thursday's Workout - 6A 

WG Pulldowns
110x9, 120x7, 120x7, 120x8, 110x9, 110x9 

BB Rows
85x7, 85x6, 80x8, 80x8, 80x7, 75x8

Seated Hamstring Curls - started too light, these are new
90x9, 105x9, 120x9, 135x4 + 120x5 (dropset b/c 135 was too heavy) 120x8, 120x7

BB Curls
55x9, 60x8, 60x6, 55x9, 55x8, 55x7

Hammer Curls - DB b/c cable was killing my hands
17.5x9, 20x9, 20x9, 22.5x8, 22.5x7, 22.5x7

Shrugs
115x9, 115x8, 115x8, 115x8, 115x7, 115x6

Calves on Leg Press Machine
140x9, 230x9, 230x9, 230x8, 230x7, 230x8


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

pssst - Jodi.  when training changes to m-f what carb cycling schedule would you suggest i go with?

also, i am toying with the idea of making this sunday low carb instead of no carb just to help me through next week.  not 100% sure if i need to...but i'm leaning that way.  think that's ok?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

i'm not happy today.  found out i'm going to have to take a trip for work.  probably 3 days in late May and i'm not going to be able to train.    i'm really upset about it.

there will be a small group of us going and i won't have a rental car plus they never ever leave us with any free time so i don't think there's any way around it.

i've been so good too - no missed workouts since starting TPs program and some of them have been tough.  

did i mention i'm really upset?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> pssst - Jodi.  when training changes to m-f what carb cycling schedule would you suggest i go with?
> 
> also, i am toying with the idea of making this sunday low carb instead of no carb just to help me through next week.  not 100% sure if i need to...but i'm leaning that way.  think that's ok?


Yes that's fine on the low carb day.  I'll get back to you on phase II


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm not happy today.  found out i'm going to have to take a trip for work.  probably 3 days in late May and i'm not going to be able to train.    i'm really upset about it.
> 
> there will be a small group of us going and i won't have a rental car plus they never ever leave us with any free time so i don't think there's any way around it.
> ...


Most hotels have a gym.  You could wake up early


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

i'll get up crazy early - i don't mind in the least.  i just didn't picture free weights in a motel gym.  in fact, when i find out exactly where we'll be staying i may even try to find a gym nearby and take a cab.  

the 2 travel days will be tough but the one day in the middle - i WILL find a way.  (but i still don't want to go)


thanks for thinking about the phase II cycle


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

If possible, I always stay at a hotel with a gym. Usually don't want to wake up early because I'm usually on vacation if I'm a hotel, BUT I wake my ass up anyways. It's part of being on crack.


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

I LOVE working out in hotels if the gym is nice!  I dont know what it is, but I get really fired up for it!  Maybe its something about the change of scene.  You can make it work. Nike!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

The Ritz Carlton Marina del Rey has a nice gym, but the best hotel gym I've been to has been the Hotel Sofietel in Santa Monica....though the staff were a bunch of snobby schmucks.


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

I went to one at Ceasars in Atlantic City.  It was just machines, but the hot tubs made it ALL worthwhile!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

i'll be in Fishers Indiana.  it sux there - i've been before.  i won't have any say on what hotel they put us at but i'm gonna make sure i find a way to get to the gym at least the one non travel day.

there are worse things and i'll manage it (sorry to whine) but i hate travel for work anyway and even more now that i'm on a bit of a roll.  

once i know the specific dates/times i'll find a way to work the gym angle.  thanks for the good tips.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice workout   I hate hotel gyms, and dont ever bother lifting in them.  Serious lack of equip.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm glad its only 3 days but I'm gonna hate it - a lot.  There will be HUGE pressure to eat and drink horrible things and then no matter how "sociable" I am about sticking to my program there will be muttering and crap about me being a poor sport.    And to think...I thought peer pressure stopped after college.

I'll get through it but I'll miss my gym and my fridge at home and time to myself.  (guess I am antisocial after all   )


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Its ok, I get static all the time about drinking water while everyone is boozin.  I just kindly point out that no one looks like me haha


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2004)

that's a GREAT response.  

hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

So do I.  But I have a lot of work to do 

You have a great weekend too, and be safe


----------



## Novo (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> last night's workout was tough....i couldn't think more than one set ahead or i never would have made it.


Exactly my strategy through week 4! I think if you make the mistake of actually admitting what's to be done in w/o's 7&8 ... well, any sane individual would just walk straight back out the gym before starting  

Think of the set at hand, hell, in week 4, just think of the rep! G'luck


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

thanks Novo.  the plan of "one set at a time" is working for me.  feels maybe more overwhelming than it is if i try to think about all the sets at once.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

Friday's Workout 6B

INCLINE BB PRESS
80x9, 85x8, 85x7, 80x9, 80x7, 75x8

CABLE CROSSOVERS
40x9, 40x8, 40x7, 35x9, 35x9, 35x8

CG BENCH - switched to DBs b/c of wrist pain
27.5x9, 27.5x7, 27.5x6, 25x7, 25x8, 25x7

these didn't go too well.  i was so weak!  i've never done them before so hopefully i was adjusting and it'll be better next time.  

VBAR PUSHDOWNS
50x8, 50x6, 40x9, 40x8, 40x8, 40x7

HACK SQUATS
90x9, 150x8, 150x7, 140x9, 140x7, 130x8

LEG EXTENSIONS
120x9, 135x7, 120x7, 120x7, 105x8, 105x7

MILITARY DB PRESS
27.5x9, 27.5x9, 27.5x6, 27.5x7, 25x8, 25x7


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

I was sore this weekend...pretty much everywhere.

Feeling fine today though and ready for week 4.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Same here Nike!  Did u feel just muscle soreness or joint pain, too?  I felt a lot of joint pain this weekend, but feel great today.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

it was an odd soreness - mainly muscle but my wrists and shoulders had some aches as well.  i think it was odd b/c so many things were sore at once and b/c up until then i hadn't really had much (any?) soreness.

i'm fine today though.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Im starting to get a bit sore too  
Your workout looks really good!  Why did you swap things around?  Did I miss something


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

No!  I missed something.  I forgot to say I'm splitting into 2 pieces now.  So the 2nd session was legs and shoulders.  I'll mark it that way this week so it makes more sense.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

...and I canNOT believe that i am up driving to the gym at 5:30.  it's so unlike me.  but if i were doing it in 1 session still i swear it'd take me 2 hours.  seriously.  so 2 sessions it is.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

The problem I have is the B day.  The squats really make me drag ass 

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

B day is what made me decide to split it 'til the end.  I'd be ok (I thought) through legs and then wonder why my inclines (chest) were so crappy.  Splitting it helped.  

Weekend was ok - crazy hot here (over 100 degrees) and my dumbass decided to go to Six Flags on Saturday.  Lines were way way too long and it was ridiculously hot (not just regular hot   ).

Sunday I watched the Lakers lose (on tv) 

How 'bout you?


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

I promise I'm not just saying this to be different...    I actually prefer B day.  I've learned to LOVE squats and I've always loved working tri's.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

hey Var...sweetie....don't take this the wrong way.

you're a freak.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

You dont know the half of it!


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

i find that both alarming and comforting.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> B day is what made me decide to split it 'til the end.  I'd be ok (I thought) through legs and then wonder why my inclines (chest) were so crappy.  Splitting it helped.
> 
> Weekend was ok - crazy hot here (over 100 degrees) and my dumbass decided to go to Six Flags on Saturday.  Lines were way way too long and it was ridiculously hot (not just regular hot   ).
> ...



Yea, I also notice a decrease in weights after squats.  I cant wait till the very last day... I will be bringing my red puking bucket along lol

Damn, that is hella hot!  Bet ya cant wait till summer   I havent been to a theme park in sooo long 

My Friday was ok.  Just hung out with a few friends and shot some pool, then went hot tubbin.
Saturday I went with my buddies to the motorcycle shop and looked at some new bikes(Suzuki GSXR 1000).  I dont plan on getting one, but my friend does... I dont really care for them, and I dont have 12k to burn lol.  
Sunday I had my friend give me a massage, and then we talked.  I also found out that this girl I am interested in is pregnant.. and she doesnt know who the dad is.  It made me mad/sad at first, but now I feel a bit sick and dont care to try and persue anything.  I then saw the last few minutes of the Laker game.  I was disapointed that they lost.  Im not a huge fan, but I want Karl and Payton to get a ring.  So it was an OK weekend..  Sorry for whoring


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i find that both alarming and comforting.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

i'm exactly like you w/the Laker thing - not much of a fan but i do want to see Malone get a ring.  

i'm way too old for amusement parks (i just discovered this).  i can't think of much of anything i'd stand in line for for 3 hours.  

no need to apologize for the whorin'

sorry about the girl you like...i'm sure you'll be fine but that can't have been what you were wanting to find out.  these things are never simple (obviously) and i don't doubt you but i have to say it just once....be careful.  you're sucha good guy i wouldn't want to see you trying to fix things and wrecking things for yourself.  k? no matter how you feel about them now or later - no one can really argue that kids/babies DO change everything.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

hey var - i hate tris.  

i can't say i've learned to love squats but i at least kinda like leg day since it's my chance to feel like i'm doing something to improve my worst bodypart.  so i guess that's a start.

(you're still freaky)


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey var - i hate tris.  :tongue:
> 
> i can't say i've learned to love squats but i at least kinda like leg day since it's my chance to feel like i'm doing something to improve my worst bodypart.  so i guess that's a start.
> ...



I find the tongue comment both alarming and comforting!    Legs are my worst part too.  

Do u like freaky?  

PreMier:  Sorry to hear about your girl troubles.  I've been in the same situation myself (accept she knew who the father was).  Definitely not cool.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

in this particular instance the tongue should be interpreted as merely goofy. 

hey var - keep an eye on PreMier and don't let him try to be the hero.  there's a better chance he'll listen to you.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

PreMier DOES NOT listen to me AT ALL.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Well, its definately not mine.. I hadn't even been "with" her yet.  I am seriously bummed.   I listen to you NG   And Var too...


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

I don't blame you in the least for being very bummed out.  I just don't want you to try to come to the rescue and fix a "mess" you didn't make.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Hilary.  You know me too well lol.  I was still trying to be her friend and comfort her :/  I just need to get away...


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

i'm just worried that being a good friend can somehow someway (despite all of your efforts to keep a safe distance) turn into you buying the diapers in the future.

so...be even more careful than you think you need to be b/c you're too nice to risk much involvement here at all (in my incredibly nosy but well-intentioned opinion)

i'm out.  have a good night.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Definitely get away man.  Sounds like a bad scene.  I had the same choice to make a while back.  Of course, you have to do what you think is best for YOU, but I sure am glad I didnt take that girl back.


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

damn var and i sound mean.  but we're right.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Brutal honesty...thats all.  I think he's someone who deserves truth, rather than sugar coating.


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2004)

NG - do you plan on splitting phase II?  

IOW - I'm going to do 3 days on 1 off, 2 days on, 1 off.  So M-W, Th off, Fri & Sat, Sun. off

I cannot do 5 days on and train as heavy as I'd like so that's why I'm splitting it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

Hi Jodi - I'm going to leave all 5 days together at least to start.  I've done M-F before and been ok with it for brief periods.  I'll see how it goes and adjust it if I need to.  Not sure the best way to do the carb cycling with M-F as training days.  (but I bet you are.    )


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

That's what I was trying to figure out for you.  But in order to keep you in a caloric deficit you are going to have to train on No carb days


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

I can do it.  I don't even mind.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

Nothing more fun than training on No Carb days


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

Monday's workout - 7A

Morning Session

WG PULLDOWNS- 110x9, 110x9, 120x8, 120x8, 120x7, 110x9, 110x9

BB ROWS (reverse grip) - 85x6, 75x9, 75x9, 80x8, 80x8, 80x8, 80x8

SHRUGS - 115x9, 115x9, 135x6, 115x7, 105x9, 105x7, 105x7


night session

LYING LEG CURLS - 70x9, 80x9, 80x8, 80x7, 80x6, 70x9, 70x9

BB CURLS - 55x9, 60x9, 60x7, 60x6, 55x8, 55x6, 50x9

HAMMER CURLS (DB - cables were killing my hands) - 20x9, 22.5x9, 22.5x9, 22.5x9, 22.5x8, 22.5x8, 22.5x8

CALVES on Cybex Machine - 150x9, 150x9, 150x6, 130x9, 130x8, 130x8, 130x8


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

my soreness from late last week is back.  (but it's not TOO terrible).  i'm looking forward to Phase 2.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I can do it.  I don't even mind.



I don't think I could even do a "no carb day"  let alone workout on one!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

well, it might be a bit harder than i think it will be only b/c when i've done it in the past (and i've trained on many no carb days) my fats were higher than they are w/carb cycling.

i may feel the difference with the fats lower and it may be harder than it used to be for that reason - but i'll still do it.


----------



## Novo (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> NG - do you plan on splitting phase II?
> 
> IOW - I'm going to do 3 days on 1 off, 2 days on, 1 off.  So M-W, Th off, Fri & Sat, Sun. off
> ...



Now THAT sounds like a plan, I like it muchly Jodi  NG - sorry to hijack!! Jodi, can I ask how you plan to carb cycle on that basis (I would wait and read in your journal ... but can't, starting that week right now)

NG, you're almost there ... and Phase II is a walk in the park my friend (she said only having done Day 1  ) Keep smiling


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> you are going to have to train on No carb days



Of the phase 2 workouts, shoulders/traps and arms are the two "easiest", so either of those days might be good no-carb candidates.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

thanks Cpt.  i appreciate the input.  so tell me.....when week 4 of phase 1 is finished, is the worst behind us?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

hey ng    how the heck are ya?   So, what did you think about that SesaThin info I gave you?  Do you think you'll order it?  What about the HEAT


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

hey lady - thanks for visiting.  i'm definitely going to get the SesaThin and possibly HEAT as well.  (depends on how the money works out.   )  i've been debating whether to get 1 of each or try to get in on the 3 SesaThin at the discount.  i'll decide and order this week.  thanks for your input.  i appreciate it!


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Of the phase 2 workouts, shoulders/traps and arms are the two "easiest", so either of those days might be good no-carb candidates.


That's what I was thinking as well


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> when week 4 of phase 1 is finished, is the worst behind us?



Looking back now, I'd have to say that week 4 of phase 1 was the most physically demanding.  Week 4 of phases 2 and 3 will both be difficult also, but won't leave you feeling like
 ,  , or   .  I found phase 2 to be the most enjoyable, but that is because they were the types of workouts that I was most used to.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Looking back now, I'd have to say that week 4 of phase 1 was the most physically demanding.  Week 4 of phases 2 and 3 will both be difficult also, but won't leave you feeling like
> ,  , or   .  I found phase 2 to be the most enjoyable, but that is because they were the types of workouts that I was most used to.



That's encouraging.  I'm ashamed to admit it...but I'd have to say that of the options you listed this week is best summed up as  for me.  I'm tired and I'm sore and DAMN....I was almost about to whine.    Glad I caught THAT in time.  (not)  

I'm already wishing I had a reliable trainer/spot for phase II (I don't) but I'll make it work.  Thanks again.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I'm already wishing I had a reliable trainer/spot for phase II (I don't) but I'll make it work.



Flat BB press is the only exercise for which you really need a spot.  And if you can do them in a power rack, you won't need a spotter at all.


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

I think I'm going to enjoy phase II


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

I know I'm going to enjoy Phase II more than week 4 of Phase 1.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

umm....Jodi, can you help me with the next carb cycling schedule?

I agree that Wed (shoulders) and/or Fri (arms) could be no carb days.  Not sure if I'd still want to keep both Sat and Sun no carb as I had been until this week....

I thought I could piece it together myself...but I'm making a mess.

Help?    thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2004)

Yes, I already had it written down but didn't post it yet.

M-Low
Tues- High
Wed - No
Thurs - High
Fri- No
Sat - Low
Sun - No

This is what I'm thinking...............so far anyway, I may change my mind


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

thanks Jodi.  

well...best way I can think to describe how i'm feeling this week is frazzled.  i'm jumpy (  ) and just burnt.  i'm sore but it isn't unbearable.

this week my strength is fading quickly.  i've used my heaviest weight yet on more than a few of the exercises so i'm really putting my all into it....but i'm dropping weight and reps by a lot before i'm done.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

Workout 7B - Tuesday 5/4

Morning Session

INCLINE BB PRESS
80x9, 85x6, 85x6, 85x5 (oops), 80x8, 80x6, 75x7

CABLE CROSSOVERS
40x9, 40x9, 40x8, 35x9, 35x8, 30x9, 30x9

CG BENCH w/DB
27.5x9, 27.5x9, 27.5x8, 27.5x7, 27.5x7, 27.5x6, 27.5x6

V BAR PUSHDOWNS
50x9, 50x7, 40x9, 40x9, 40x8, 40x9, 40x8


Night Session

HACKS
90x9, 160x6, 150x7, 140x7, 120x9, 120x9, 120x9

LEG EXTENSIONS
120x9, 135x8, 135x8, 135x6, 120x7, 105x9, 105x8

MILITARY PRESSES DB
30x8, 30x6, 27.5x7, 27.5x7, 25x9, 25x8, 25x6


for a brief scary moment between set 5 & 6 on leg extensions i thought i might cry.  i didn't.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Nice job, Nike!  Its almost over.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

thanks Var.  this week's freaking hard.  i seriously think excitement over being done is going to get me through the last 2 workouts of Phase 1.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

LOL - I was feeling quesy yesterday but not ready to puke.  I wouldn't be surprised if I did that on Friday though.  

Excellent work NG   I'm proud you're sticking with this


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Excellent work NG   I'm proud you're sticking with this



thanks for sticking with me thru all the times i was busy not sticking to much of anything.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

Nice Job NG!!!!!
I'm so not looking forward to today.  I'm doing 7A and I think I might just ->


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

You'll make it CQ! 

I thought of something else I do like about Phase 1.  It makes you feel like a superhero at the end of every workout.  (I wish I were joking but I kind of mean it)


----------



## CourtQueen (May 5, 2004)

Maybe you should make a cape to throw on afterwards.....

edit:  I would pay to see someone do that after a workout, throw on a cape and run thru the gym like a superhero


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

I'm not sure about running but I might jump off a bench or something.  

All through 7A I kept telling myself - finish this, do it one more time (8a) and you're done.  It helped.  I think a cape might have helped more though.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

People think I'm insane at the gym for doing 7 sets of squats plus warmup.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

oh!  i forgot that.  people think i'm clueless.  they're all trying to explain to me that "more isn't better" and the importance of proper recovery.


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

Someone said the same thing to me the other day 

Then the next day I asked him to spot me on squats.  He said afterwards that he didn't really think I could squat that much and he was preparing to grab the bar or pick me up off floor.  Then he said maybe my workout wasn't as bad as he thought seeing I can squat that much for my size.


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

that reminds me...i've been meaning to ask you about me and squatting.  i need some advice.

i know (and believe) how important squatting is.

i also know that it's honestly ridiculous how little i can squat.  i've noticed women here and at the gym who my strength is pretty much on par with OR i'm stronger (not you - you're way stronger than me   ) - except on squats.  this includes other leg exercise too.  i'm literally squatting less than half what woman of similar strength on everything else squat.  (no exaggeration)

i've been pushing myself hard on the hacks.  i got up to 160 which isn't anything to be too proud of but it's a real effort.  i'm also using way heavier weight on the extensions than i did even a month ago.  if i can use 160 for hacks....shouldn't i be able to use more than 95 or so on squats?  it's ridiculous and i'm not sure how to fix it.  

if i were squatting 135 for reps and wanted to improve i'd just keep working on it but the fact that i can't even do that makes me think something is wrong.  i'm not tiny and i'm fairly strong on everything else so wtf?  

not sure if there's anything to do except work on it but right before we started phase 1 i was squatting every week and really not seeing much progress at all.  

think it would help if i squat in the power rack and adjust the bars so i can "walk" out from under it if i get stuck at the bottom?


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

oh - nearly forgot.  i'm not gonna be around for a few days.  i took thurs (tomorrow) and fri off work.  not going away or anything fun like that.   no computer at home so i might not be back 'til monday (unless i use a friend's)

so if i'm not around...i'm NOT eating bread.  i'm NOT chickening out and i AM looking forward to starting phase 2 Monday.

see ya.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

You cant go away for 2 whole days.  You'll need to check in at least once a day.    Have fun


----------



## nikegurl (May 5, 2004)

nothing fun about it.....workouts 8A and 8B won't be fun.  fighting a traffic ticket won't be fun..... 

you're right.  i'll have to check in.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Im gonna miss you


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> oh - nearly forgot.  i'm not gonna be around for a few days.  i took thurs (tomorrow) and fri off work.  not going away or anything fun like that.   no computer at home so i might not be back 'til monday (unless i use a friend's)
> 
> so if i'm not around...i'm NOT eating bread.  i'm NOT chickening out and i AM looking forward to starting phase 2 Monday.
> ...


Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> shouldn't i be able to use more than 95 or so on squats?  it's ridiculous and i'm not sure how to fix it.



Strengthen the abs and lower back.  Add box squats to your workout.


----------



## Var (May 6, 2004)

I'm fighting a  ticket next week.  I know how much that sucks.    Good luck!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

i'm back.

I am SO glad to be finished with Phase 1.  I'll log later today (I'm playing a bit of catch up at work this morning).  

Some of my joints were really hurting by the end of last week which is unusual for me.  I'm feeling good now though and ready to workout tonight.

I know on 8A I only got 5 or 6 sets of barbell curls before my elbows were screaming.  I "made up" the last 2 or 3 sets by adding more hammer curls.

And on 8B my shoulder was killing midway through the cable crossovers (after the 8 sets of incline BB) so I went really light at the end.  

...but I made it.  

on to Phase 2.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Welcome back, Nike!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

NG  

Welcome back.  Missed ya 

I started phase II yesterday.  Man, what a breeze that was in comparison to phase I  LOL!


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

oh good.  i could use a breezy week.  

hey Jodi....i think it's time for the "c" word - cardio

3 days a week sound ok?  i better start looking into HIIT b/c I know it's best for fat loss but i've also basically ignored it since i despise cardio more than words can describe.

not only do i hate it but i suck at it too so i'm sure HIIT will be really rough.  maybe i'll do HIIT once or twice and regular the other 1 or 2 times?

what do you suggest - i'll start this week b/c the fat's hanging on tightly and sooner or later i'm going to have to put on my freaking bathing suit.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Just 2 HIIT and 1 traditional.  Try not to do anymore than that though.  How's the diet?

I guess I'm just lucky that I don't need to do it to lose


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

I swear I think it's b/c I'm old.  

I've never needed to do it before.  Oh - the other possibility could be that I let myself get far fatter than I realized.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Your not much older than me


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

oh - on the HIIT does it matter the exact time of the intervals I do or just the idea of alternating all out effort with easier pace?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

30 sec to 60 sec. intervals.  Start out slower and work your way up.  It's gonna kill ya the first time


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

i seriously think it is that i'm way fatter than i thought.  i look better in the mirror but it's possible i look better b/c i know i'm doing the right things.  

my waist is only down 1/2" in 4 weeks and the scale has dropped 3 lbs total.  (not much)

clothes that were too tight are still too tight.

jeans that were a bit too tight for comfort are a bit looser though so that's a little progress - but not much for 4 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

You know the scale does not matter.  If clothes are fitting loser than that is what matters.  You could have also put on some muscle these past 4 weeks and with TP's program I don't doubt that at all.

3lbs in 4 weeks is nothing to cry about.  You know that was all fat and that its staying off.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

that sounds logical...only problem is i'm still fat as hell.  (seriously)

my back and shoulders and arms all look better to me.  my waist and hips and thighs are frightful.

i'll keep going.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

I think the cardio could help but I wouldn't go overboard.  Your doing great NG.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Jodi.  Can I pretty much make up my HIIT inteverval lengths as I go (depending how I feel)?

Last week's 2 workouts - end of Phase 1 


Thursday 5/6  8A

morning session:

WG Pulldowns
100x9, 110x9, 120x9, 120x8, 120x6, 110x9, 110x9, 110x8

BB Rows
85x7, 80x8, 80x8, 80x8, 80x7, 80x6, 75x9, 75x7

Shrugs
135x8, 135x6, 130x7, 125x9, 125x8, 125x6, 115x9, 115x9

Seated Hamstring Curls
105x9, 120x8, 120x6, 105x7, 105x7, 105x6, 90x8, 90x8

night session:

BB Curls
55x9, 60x7, 60x6, 60x6, 55x6, 55x5.

my elbows were killing me (never had elbow pain before in my life   ) so i couldn't get 8 sets.  i added the 2 sets i missed to hammers and did 10 sets there.

Hammer Curls (DB - cable was cutting my hand)

22.5x9, 25x7, 25x6, 25x6, 22.5x9, 22.5x9, 22.5x9, 22.5x8, 22.5x7, 22.5x7

Toe Press (for calves) on leg press

180x9, 230x9, 230x8, 230x8, 230x7, 230x7, 180x9, 180x9



Friday 5/7   8B

morning session:

INCLINE BB PRESS
85x9, 90x6, 85x7, 85x6, 80x8, 80x6, 75x7, 75x5  

CABLE CROSSOVERS
40x9, 40x8, 35x8, 35x8, 35x6, 30x9, 30x9, 30x9

CG BENCH (DB)
30x8, 30x6, 27.5 x8, 27.5x8, 27.5x7, 27.5x5, 25x8, 25x8

V BAR PUSHDOWNS
50x9, 50x8, 40x9, 40x9, 40x9, 40x8, 40x8, 40x8

night session:

HACKS
140x9, 150x8, 150x8, 150x6, 140x8, 140x6, 120x8, 120x7

LEG EXTENSIONS
120x9, 135x9, 135x8, 135x7, 120x8, 120x6, 105x9, 105x8

MILITARY DB PRESS
30x8, 30x6, 27.5x8, 27.5x7, 25x8, 25x8, 25x6, 25x6

I am in awe of the people who managed the 56 sets in a single workout.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Nice workouts Hilary   I cant wait untill 8's


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

Do the HIT how to how you feel.  Don't over do it and just get use to it first.  It kicks your ass.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I am in awe of the people who managed the 56 sets in a single workout.



I found a large dose of caffeine to be quite useful.  

Great job, Nike!  Workouts still looking great!


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

Your complaining about losing 1/2" and 3 lbs in four weeks   That is awesome, even though you may be cutting don't forget this is a muscle building program


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Iain.  I'm gonna calm down and keep going.  I seriously mean it when I say I didn't realize how much fat I'd really let myself gain.

For instance....I have a pair of pants I bought in October and wore to work.  I can't freaking zip them now.  

I'll get there though.  Thanks for all the support everyone.


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

PHASE 2 / Workout 1  
CHEST AND CALVES

Incline DB Press: 30x15, 40x6 (but needed a spot), 35x8

     I did a bad job choosing my weight here (even after
     a light warm up set).  I'll get it right next time.

Flat Bench:  95x7, 95x8, 95x7

     I was hoping I'd be stronger than this on bench.  

Low Cable Crossovers:   20x7, 20x6, 15x9 (different cables than Phase 1)

Standing Calf Raises:  9x7, 8x8, 8x8 (the 7th plate and 8th plate in the stack, no weights marked on them)

Seated Calf Raises:  9x70, 8x70, 7x70


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

I had the same problem with bench


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've flat benched with the bar....plus Phase 1 had to fry us.  I'm hoping it'll be much better next week.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Great workout.  I cant wait till phase II.  I fucking hate phase I


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Great workout.  I cant wait till phase II.  I fucking hate phase I



when did you start hating phase 1?  i think i was hating by the 6s.    i like phase 2. 

by the way - you're staying damn strong through it all.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

I will finish this week.  

Thanks, but you have not seen todays workout yet


----------



## nikegurl (May 12, 2004)

I left my notebook in the car so I'll post last night's workout and tonight's tomorrow.  

I'm liking phase 2 just fine so far but sort of thought I'd be stronger than I have been (so far)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> but sort of thought I'd be stronger than I have been (so far)



You're still in the first week (the recovery week).  Your strength should start to return during the latter part of week 1, and by week 2 those weights will seem like they're filled with helium.  BTW, your reaction is virtually the same as everyone else's.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

good to know - thanks Cpt!  

TUES 5/11 - Phase 2, week 1, workout 2

BACK
Asst. Pullups 9, 8, 8 (I can't haul my fat ass up to the bar w/out help.    )

CG Pulldowns:  90x9, 100x8, 110x6

Deads:  115x9, 115x7, 115x7  

DB Rows:  40x9, 40x8, 40x7


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

WED 5/12 - Phase 2, week 1, workout 3

SHOULDERS

Seated BB Military Press: 8 x 55

  it's just too awkward to rack the bar behind me without a spotter so i switched to smith machine.  i know i'd rack it early on regular military presses w/out a spot so i think i'm better w/smith machine (but i prefer DBs)

Smith Machine Military Press:  40x9, 40x8, 50x5 

WG Upright Rows:  40x9, 40x9, 40x8

Side Laterals: 17.5x7, 15x9, 15x9

Rear Laterals:  7.5x9, 10x7, 10x6 (I really suck at these 'cause I always use the rear delt machine instead.  Since I suck at them - I also hate them.   )

Shrugs:  105x9, 105x9, 105x7


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

NG - OMG don't do behind your neck   They are done in front, to the chest, not behind the neck.

I hate pulldowns and behind neck shoulder presses.  I think they are wrong and should not be done like that.  It's not a natural movement and leaves way too much room for injury IMO!

I suck at side laterals


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Seated BB Military Press: 8 x 55



Seated?     Yuck!  

I wonder why TP changed this exercise.  When we did them on the first go-around, it wasn't specified if it was seated or standing.  I did them standing.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

hey Jodi - nah, not behind my neck pressing.  the rack is behind me so it's hard to rack it at the end of the set b/c you have to reach it backwards.   i'm like you - no behind the neck anything.

standing would work.  i think that would be a better substitution than the smith machine (i just hate that thing  )  i really like dbs but we did that last phase.  i think i may go w/standing from no on.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

Whew!  I cringe when I see people pulling or pressing such heavy weight behind their back.  

I do seated too but our press is front or back loaded and I do put it in the front.  I don't like standing because I feel off balance.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

I've never tried standing.  I just know I'm not going to be able to go to failure if I have to rack it behind me (and that's the only option w/the benches we have).

I guess Smith Machine would be better than DB since we did DB last phase?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

I'd try the standing before using the smith.  I gather you'll have to drop weight a bit though.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2004)

I normally prefer seated, but change it up from time to time.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

thanks TP.


----------



## Var (May 13, 2004)

I'm doing the military presses standing.  Seated can be bad for your back.  Standing provides more support because your core is flexed more.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Well, behind the neck IS the best mass builder for the shoulders.  I used to always do them, and I would probably have "Cannon ball" delts now... but I hurt my shoulder 

Lookin good NG.  Standing are much tougher IMO.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

shit.  i may have to just stick w/dbs.  smith puts things at a slightly odd angle.  i'll try standing and i'll do 'em sitting if i can get a spot but no more smith.


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

A diet change is in order.  I really haven't made much fat loss progress in the 4 weeks I've been carb cycling and I have stuck with it.  One splurge on rice and beans and maybe 2 missed meals in 4 weeks.  No pig outs or bread binges.

I like carb cycling and I'm going to come back to it.  But right now I need to get some of this fat off faster than is happening with my current plan.  When I drop some fat I'll pick it up again.

I'm not going to do anything too crazy.  I'm gonna go with my carbs at around 100 grams.  That's low but not insanely low like I've done in the past.  I'm trying to find the right compromise between what drops the fat off me fast (super low carb) and what keeps my strength up (eating carbs).

And I'm coming to terms with cardio.  I think it may well be that I DO need to do some to drop fat.    I'll make my peace with it and get started.  

I'm still working it all out - but that's my basic idea.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Your not doing any cardio currently?  Will you be doing HIIT?


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2004)

I've recently starting talking about doing cardio....but haven't actually done it.  

I'll probably mix it up - a couple of HIIT sessions a week and a couple of "old school"

HIIT is better (I know) but it's gonna kill me.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Yea, I havent been doing it either.  I need to start... I havent ever seen my abs, and I want to this summer.  Thing is I am starting to gain weight 

You can do it, HIIT isnt that bad.  It will be fun!  Just be sure and post a pic, after you have finished a session.  You know, when your all sweaty and stuff


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Let's not lie Premi! HIT SUCKS and while it "may" not kill you you might wish for it during the session  Have fun!! 

(But it's soooo good for fat loss, good luck)


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

I hate regular cardio - a lot....so I'll be experiencing a whole new level of misery.  

I'm happy w/last night's leg workout.  My squats still suck if you compare them to any other normal persons - but they sucked a tiny bit less than last time I did them.

We have a very cool Cybex leg press machine that I'm totally in love with (never used it before).  Instead of the sled thing sliding on a track the platform lowers towards you.  I have no idea how to explain.  Sort of looks the same but it's way better.  I really pushed my limits.  I feel much more secure with the leg presses than w/squats.  I'll keep working on the squats and pack the weight on the leg press.  

SQUATS
95x9, 105x9, 115x6

LEG PRESS
180x9, 270x9, 320x6

LEG EXTENSIONS
120x9, 135x7, 120x8

SLDL
95x9, 105x8, 105x7

LEG CURLS
105x9, 105x9, 105x8


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

Yayyyyy You squated   Your squats are fine and I'm sure they will increase in time.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> My squats still suck if you compare them to any other normal persons -




??  Depends on who you classify as normal.  I'm pretty sure that probably less than 30% of the population actually does squats.... I can only imagine how many of those are women.

I think you are doing AWESOME!!!  Hell, a lot of the young'uns at my gym just do the bar  

I kind of like HIIT..... But I'm a little warped in general


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I kind of like HIIT..... But I'm a little warped in general



THAT would explain why I liked you right away.  

Thanks for the kind words CQ and Jodi.


----------



## Novo (May 14, 2004)

I want to add kind words too - I think it's great that you persevered and made yourself do the squat thang  

I know exactly the Cybex leg press you're describing, we have the same - and I like it SO much more than any other ... it's in my top 3 fave exercises!


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

Hi Novo.  

I still really hate the squats.  I feel weak as soon as I get under the bar and every rep sort of surprises me that I made it up.      But I'm determined to get better even if I keep hating 'em forever.

Glad you know the Cybex machine - I didn't explain it too well!

Yep....I love that thing!  I'm going to really try to go up in weight on it to make up for my pitiful squatting poundages.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

here's a picture of the leg press i'm talking about.  kinda looks like tons of other ones - but i like it better than all the rest i've tried.

http://www.4seasons-club.com/fitness.htm


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

I always saw them called squat press   I don't find them as effective as the regular leg sled and feel they can cause hip pain as well.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Nice workouts, Nike!  You're doing great and those squats are very respectable.  Dont worry.  

I think the squat press takes too much of the weight off the quads due to its angle or something.  Seems like I can pack a shitload of weight on the thing and still not get the burn I get from the sled version


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

yep!  that's what it's called.  thanks.

I can actually use a bit more weight on the sled version than on the squat press but the squat press feels better.   

i can alternate between the two to make sure i cover all bases.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

As long as you're feeling it, I dont see any reason not to use it.  Different things work for different body types I think


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

As long as it works for then go for it. 

Just becareful of your hips and don't let your legs bow out.


----------



## nikegurl (May 14, 2004)

my legs are freaking KILLING me.  i sort of like it.  

Happy Weekend to All.


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

I love DOMS.  I want more.  I havent been very sore since week 2 of Phase I


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

We're so twisted.  I like it too.  

Friday's Workout

3 BB Curls: 50x9, 60x7, 60x7
3 Seated DB Curls: 25x9, 25x9, 25x8
3 Machine Preacher Curls: 45x9, 45x9, 45x7
3 V Bar Press: 60x12, 70x10, 80x8 - different cable than last phase so that's why it looks like my weights have doubled.  
3 Overhead Ext: 25x12, 30x10, 30x8
3 Cable Kickbacks: 15x10, 15x9, 15x9

picked weights that were too low to start a couple of times so i added reps.  i'll get the poundages right for week 2.


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

Its good to be twisted!    Nice workout!


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Var.  Arms felt good....plenty sore but loved the workout.  I'm hoping chest (tonight) will go better than last week (when I was a wussy weakling.    )


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

Unfortunately my chest workout yesterday wasn't any better.  

I hope you have more strength than I did, it was depressing.


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Unfortunately my chest workout yesterday wasn't any better.
> 
> I hope you have more strength than I did, it was depressing.



Damnit.  That's the sort of thing that could ruin the fun of Phase 2.  I really did like arm day though.  (oddly enough chest used to be my favorite day    )


----------



## Var (May 17, 2004)

My chest strength is shit right now.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Damnit.  That's the sort of thing that could ruin the fun of Phase 2.  I really did like arm day though.  (oddly enough chest used to be my favorite day    )


Back is mine and I'm doing that today.  I'm not counting on full strength seeing yesterday was so damn bad


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

you still sore Jodi?  my hamstrings are still killing me from thursday and i'm not used to my triceps hurting this much.  my chest and back are ok now but last week they were bad too.


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2004)

No, I recovered quickly and my chest doesn't hurt from yesterday so I think I'm over the doms.  I just still have no strength


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Wow.. great BB curls!  I better get my ass in gear or you will catch me soon


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

I had a good day Friday.  I realizied that I have added muscle to my arms and shoulders.  I could see it even with the layers of  pudge.  Now I'm extra motivated to get lean so I can see what's under the fat.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Pudge.. lol 

How was your weekend?


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

weekend was too short (they always are)

nothing too exciting.  had a baby shower to go to and i really hate those.  they make you play stupid nursery school type games.    could be that i'm anti-social but i think they actually do suck.  

how 'bout you?  hope it was a good one.

and yes...there is plenty of pudge.    but i'm working on it.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

It was ok.  Friday I went and hung out with some old friends from HS.  They are all in college now, but we had a good time.  Then we ended up a Dennys at like 2am.  As we walk in I looked to the counter, adn turned to my buddy and said "Look, the lady at the counter is going hella bald!"(was leaning over)  Then he said "That lady has a beard!"  I looked back to see a guy dressed as a woman!  I ofcourse didnt say anything, but it was quite weird 
Saturday I drank again.. a lot actually.  Its the third time I have been drunk since I turned 21(oct).  But its also the second time in 3 weeks.  I know its not that big of a deal, but I dont really care to drink.  Its just that it kind of brings me out of my shell per-se.

I dont think I have ever been to a baby shower?  I dont like kid games much... I am more a fan of nekkid twister haha!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Wow, you are one tough chickie  Doing great NG!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

the bald bearded man in a dress must have been quite a sight!   

some people have coed baby showers and i don't think those get quite as ridiculous....but when they're women only - bad games usually get played.  (for instance - you get a ribbon thingie when you walk in.  you can't say the word "baby" or cross your arms or legs.  if you do, someoen will take your ribbon away.  at the end, the person with the most ribbons gets a prize.   )

i'm sucha good sport that i immediately said baby, crossed my arms and my legs and handed over the ribbon so i could relax.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

last night's workout was strange....

first, i had a crazy long day.  i left home at 7:00 and didn't get home (after the gym) 'til 11:30 at night.  when i did my 1st set for chest i felt strong and got pretty optimistic.  but strength faded fast.  

CHEST

Incline DB Press:  35x10, 40x9, 40x6

Flat BB Press:  100x6, 95x8, 95x6

Pec Deck (couldn't get to the damn cables & i like these anyway)
60x10, 75x7, 75x6

CALVES
Standing Calf Raises  8plates (no weights marked) x9, 8plates x8, 7plates x9

Seated Calf:  70x9, 70x11, 70x9


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

Excellent workout NG

Why didn't you get home til 11:30?


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

thanks Jenny.  

It didn't feel excellent Jodi - but I got it done.  I guess somedays that does count for something.   

Needless drama (none of it my own) had me driving all over LA after work.  

After I got home I couldn't sleep so I only got 5 hours sleep last night (that doesn't work so well for me).  I truly planned to get my ass up and do cardio this morning but that would have meant less than 4 hours sleep....so it didn't happen. 

I'll just do 20 minutes after lifting tonight and try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

Ahhhhh!!!!!!  I could never do cardio in the AM.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ahhhhh!!!!!!  I could never do cardio in the AM.




I sure as heck don't want to....but I think I need to for a little while.  I'm gonna hate every single moment of it though.  I promise.


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Bah!  Cardio is for bunny rabbits, not people.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

I never do any and in theory - I don't believe in it.  BUT I have a trip in 3 weeks for work and none of the clothes I have to wear at the meetings fit properly - so I gotta do some freaking cardio to see if I can jumpstart things.  

It won't last.    (the cardio)


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Just messin' with ya.

Good luck!  I'm sure burning those extra calories will help somewhat.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I sure as heck don't want to....but I think I need to for a little while.  I'm gonna hate every single moment of it though.  I promise.


Why not just do it after your working?  The goal is to burn calories.  You are going to burn calories no matter what time of day you do it.  There are so many thoeries whether morning cardio is the way to go or not.  IF I choose to do cardio, I just do it after my workout.  Burning a calorie is still burning a calorie IMO!

I just think if you try to make this too difficult (getting up early) for yourself you may not follow through.    Not trying to be mean just trying to make this approach realistic.


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

psst - jodi.  it's me.  ya don't ever have to qualify anything you say.  i KNOW you aren't trying to be mean.    seriously, you're a friend and you can say anything ya want without worrying about how it's phrased and all that b/c i know it comes from a good place.

i was thinking about doing the cardio at the end of the workout.  that may be better.  only thing holding me back is that i know damn well that i always want to get the heck outta the gym the instant i finish.    i'll just have to redefine what "finished"  means.


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2004)

I just don't want you to give up, you are doing so well


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)

Nikegurl knows that she'll be in BIG TROUBLE if she even thought about giving up!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 18, 2004)

yeah.  i tried it before (giving up) - and didn't like it.  not one bit.  

i'm actually feeling damn good.  too fat - but good.  i can really see that i have added some muscle and i can't wait to see what's under the rest of my pudge layer.   

thank you both.


----------



## Var (May 18, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

Yesterday's workout - Phase 2 Workout 7

ASST PULLUPS
9 x 12 plate
8 x 12 plate
6 x 11 plate (takes off like 54 lbs.   I'm not very good at these)

CG PULLDOWNS
100x9, 110x8, 120x6

DEADS
115x9, 125x8, 135x6

DB ROWS
40x9, 45x8, 45x8 - I'm getting a lot stronger on these...finally


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Damn girl nice lifts


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Jodi.  Lifts are coming along pretty well.  Pull ups are not.    Must be too much weight to haul up to the bar.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)

Don't worry, your pullups will come in time   It's taken me a long time to pull my own bw up.


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

on the positive side of things...the gym's resident 23 year old porn star asked for my number.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Is he seriously in porn???  Funny how many porn stars you know.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

yep.  seriously.  

it isn't just me.  i swear it's where i live.  san fernando valley in los angeles.  it's the porn capital of the world.   (i didn't give him the number by the way.)


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I should move out there and try to get in the business!


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

look at Var trying to live the American dream.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Dont think my gf would approve.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

I would ask for your number. But I'm not 23 and I'm not a porn star.


----------



## nikegurl (May 19, 2004)

thanks Saturday.  by the way - the fact that you are NOT 23 and NOT in porn are both good.  

he's just nice to look at but now i'm officially uncomfortable.  (i'm sucha wuss 'bout stuff like that)


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

had a very good shoulder workout.  my shoulders are finally improving.  (hopefully my legs will too)

i decided to do db presses.  i hate the smith machine and without a spot...i know i'll rack the bb before my shoulders truly totally fail.  so dbs it is.

DB PRESS
30x9, 30x8, 30x8 

UPRIGHT ROWS - WG
40x9, 50x8, 50x8

SIDE LATERALS
17.5x9, 17.5x8, 17.5x7

REAR LATERALS
10x8, 10x8, 10x7

SHRUGS
105x9, 115x8, 115x7


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> on the positive side of things...the gym's resident 23 year old porn star asked for my number.



I lied. I'm not 23..


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

ahh the lies and deception.  PB you should be ashamed.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ahh the lies and deception.  PB you should be ashamed.



Okay.. I'm not a porn star either. 

I'm 37. I'm a billionaire and I own Microsoft.... 

Still haven't seen you at the gym.. Still mostly nights??


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

yep - i've been going around 9:00 at night.  

so ummmm....if/when we run into eachother if there's a guy w/me and i say "this is my boyfriend" do me a favor and don't mention the porn star.  k?


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> yep - i've been going around 9:00 at night.
> 
> so ummmm....if/when we run into eachother if there's a guy w/me and i say "this is my boyfriend" do me a favor and don't mention the porn star.  k?



Promise!!  

And what's this "if" part??? LOL


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

"if" 'cause i'm once again remembering how very much i hate getting up at 5:00 am....so i think i'll be sticking w/nights.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> "if" 'cause i'm once again remembering how very much i hate getting up at 5:00 am....so i think i'll be sticking w/nights.



Well that makes sense. But given the chance to meet anyone from here... well almost anyone I would be willing to change my schedule. Hmmm I have to check my calendar but I'm sure I can fit you in sometime over the next 3 months... 

Your BF is a porn star???


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Your BF is a porn star???



Heck no.  That's why the BF can't know about the porn star at the gym.    (that'll teach him not to chaperone me  )

but in all seriousness the porn guy is just nice eye candy that could get a totally innocent girl in trouble for what might LOOK wrong but isn't.  

stick w/that story.  k?


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Heck no.  That's why the BF can't know about the porn star at the gym.    (that'll teach him not to chaperone me  )



Oh okay. So I wouldn't mention him being a porn star, not mention the porn star guy period and not mention me being a porn star.  Gee this is the porn capital of the world.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Heck no.  That's why the BF can't know about the porn star at the gym.    (that'll teach him not to chaperone me  )
> 
> but in all seriousness the porn guy is just nice eye candy that could get a totally innocent girl in trouble for what might LOOK wrong but isn't.
> ...



Got it


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

i was really pleased w/wednesday's shoulder workout.  i was looking forward to legs last night.  (kinda sorta.  i hate legs but i thought i was gonna have a great workout)

i couldn't have been more wrong and i have no excuse/explanation

i did a light warm up set of squats and it felt crappy.  my lower back was hurting (even though it isn't injured.   ), the really light weight felt heavy.  it was bad.

then i did my first "real" set.  that was worse.

now i'm in a terrible mood.  

so i decide i'll double up on leg presses and just go really heavy...see what my limits are.  but THOSE sucked too.  that never happens.  it just hurt and i was winded (bizarre to be winded on leg presses!   )

things were going very very badly.  at this point i considered leaving and making up leg day today.  but i doubted i'd get arms done over the weekend so that wasn't an option.

i went into the locker room to try to get my head together...came out, tried to squat again and it just was all wrong and miserably terrible.  no clue why.

i didn't do the planned workout but i did manage to work my legs (though not the way i was suppossed to)

i did 10 sets of leg extensions @ 120 lbs getting 6-9 reps.  hurt like hell but in a good way now.

then i planned 10 sets of SLDL.  i was about dead after 8 sets using 105 lbs so i did 8 sets and then 2 sets lying leg curls.

my legs are sore.  i didn't bail.  but i'm a long long way from happy.  first screw up on the plan (sorry TP) and i have no idea what the hell happened.  

what i do know is...i plan to have a great arm workout tonight.


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> what i do know is...i plan to have a great arm workout tonight.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Its ok NG, dont discourage yourself.  Your back probably started to hurt, because you arent used to squats, its simple.  Possibly not enough core strength.  About being winded... could it have been because you used a lot of energy on squats?

Just get back into the groove of things, *bob marley voice* "And every thing willlll be aaallright."


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

thanks Premier.  I have no clue what was wrong.  I was much stronger last week on leg day.  I definitely didn't exert myself enough on the squats to be winded.  I haven't been getting enough sleep - but diet's been good.  sleep is the only thing i can think of.  but i'm still not sure what the problem was.  i thought i felt good until i started.  

but my 10 sets of leg extensions and my 8 sets of SLDL (w/2 sets leg curls) definitely made my legs sore....but not the way it was meant to happen.

i'm not happy 'bout it - but i'm glad i didn't just leave without doing anything.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm not happy 'bout it - but i'm glad i didn't just leave without doing anything.



Exactly!! Even when you feel great you body may be fatigue. Not enough carb intake, etc.  Don't sweat it. You stuck it out, changed things up to do it but ya did it and that's what matters


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i did a light warm up set of squats and it felt crappy.  my lower back was hurting (even though it isn't injured.   ),



You did back, including deadlifts, just two days ago.  That's probably why the lower back was hurting.  I experienced the same thing when I started phase 2, which is why I switched back day and leg day for this phase.


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

thanks PB and Cpt.  I think the back day may be the reason.  My deadlifts weren't shocking - but I pushed myself and I'm not used to doing them.  i think i may go ahead and flip the days this week.  

i did have a good arm workout friday.  (phew).  notebook is in the car so will post it later but it was a good one.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Nikegirl...Just thought I would stop in.  My lower back hurts when I do hypers or deadlifts.  Aches for days!   massage!!!  Makes us feel good!

How are things otherwise?


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

thanks JLB.  I  bet it was the deads.  I'm not used to doing them and I definitely pushed myself.

Training is good but diet is still a struggle.  I manage a few "perfect" as planned days and then I miss a meal or two and have a cheat or two (nothing too major but enough to stall progress).  Can get kind of depressing but no cheats or slips this weekend so I guess all I can do is keep going/trying.  I do know better and I have stuck with things in the past.  It's been hard lately though.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

I know what you mean when you say it is difficult at times.  It would be so nice if we could just snap our fingers and have instant perfect everything.  Where is that Ginnie in a Bottle when we need them?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Hi NG 

You are doing great NG, just don't give up hope.  Look at the progress you've already made.


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

thanks Jodi - but I don't think my bodyfat has budged much.  I guess I need to be 100% perfect instead of 95%  

I haven't had any pigouts.  I haven't eaten anything ridiculous like ice cream or fast food.  A few times on weekends I've left the house w/out enough meals packed....then gone too long without eating and then bought a grilled chicken sandwich when out (and not eaten the bread).  Nothing too bad but my freaking summer clothes STILL don't fit.  

Pretty much the only time I feel ok in my skin now is at the gym.  Then I feel good.  My arms are looking better - more shape so I guess that's progress but my hips and stomach aren't.

Despite all my bitching though - I'm NOT giving up.  Promise.  

I do think I'm gonna drop calories lower for a couple of weeks though.  I won't get stupid but I'm gonna go a tad lower.  I have a business trip coming up (just a short one) and I have no choice but to get into my clothes since I don't wanna buy bigger (and I can't afford to anyway).  I think 5 lbs would get me there.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

How do you plan on dropping cals?

Maybe just drop a high carb day instead?


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

I'm not liking the carb cycling.  I feel good but the weight isn't moving.  (and I really have been pretty damn good about it)

I'm going to go with 5-6 meals a day, high protein, mod carbs and low/mod fat (plenty of efas - i promise) and go with that for 2 weeks.  I'm thinking 1350-1400 calories a day.  I know I maintain at 1800.  

I'm sure this isn't ideal but I seriously do have to get into those freaking pants in 2 weeks.  I can't afford to shop and I really don't wanna buy bigger clothes.  I can get 'em on but they are way tight so hopefully 5 lbs will make 'em wearable.

I'm worried.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Ok but be sure to still eat your carbs.  If you need to refeed then do so.


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

I'm thinking 'bout 100 grams carbs a day.  Good ones of course.  Is that in the realm of sane?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

Yes, that's good but if you start lagging then increase the carbs for a day.


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

definitely.  i'm going to go lower on fat than i normally do - but i'll take my fish oil, have some lean beef, an egg yolk here and there.  i'll see how it goes and maybe besides fitting in the pants i'll learn more about what does/doesn't work for me.

i'm pretty sure something has changed with my body.  stuff that used to "work"...doesn't seem to.  maybe new things will.  

but hey - if all else fails, at least my shoulders have grown.  thought that might NEVER happen.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Hi NG.  Do what you feel will work best.  People can only offer new advices, and you are the one that needs to figure out which ones to apply.  It really sucks trying to figure out what works best, but in this game it is a must. 

How was your weekend?


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

very very true PreMier.  it DOES suck before you really know what is and isn't for you and it is a must.  after all this time...i'm still not sure but hopefully i'm learning.


here's what i'm thinking of doing for at least 2 weeks (maybe longer - I'm just sticking with it for at least 2 weeks before re-evaluating things):

MEAL 1
6 egg whites
1/2 cup oats
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 2
1.5 servings whey
1 oz cashews

MEAL 3
4 oz chicken
cup green beans w/2 tsp light dressing
4 oz yam

MEAL 4
4 oz ground sirloin
more green beans or other green veggie

MEAL 5
1.5 servings whey
3 fish oil caps

MEAL 6
6 egg whites w/spinach

comes out to:

1348 calories
172 g protein
85 g carbs
33 g fat


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

HEy girl!  How have you been? just catching up on things!! your trainng looks great! How are you liking the overall change? 

Im sorry dieting is being a pain right now! Patience girl, Im sure that you can find something rational that will work for you! I hope that things start moving postively for you!  never give up!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2004)

Hey NG!!! It was great to finaly meet ya!!!  Although I do remember we started to make plans a year ago to meet to get some peircings done... LOL

It was a pleasure!! And I'm sure I'll see ya around there.

Sorry about the color change of the shirt... what was I thinking 

oh by the way you are not fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look awesome!!


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2004)

Hey, you 2 met?  Cool


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

yep - got to meet Roger last night as i was leaving the gym.  he's very cool.  i was all squirmy 'cause i'm embarrassed by how fat i am.    seriously.


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

FRIDAY's WORKOUT (5/21)  PHASE 2 Workout #10

BICEPS
EZ BAR CURLS: 50x9, 60x8, 60x7

SEATED DB CURLS:  27.54x6, 27.5x6, 25x8 

PREACHER CURLS (plate load) 45x9, 45x7, 45x8

TRICEPS
V BAR PUSHDOWNS:  70x9, 80x8, 80x8

2 HAND OVERHEAD EXT:  30x9, 30x8, 30x7

DB KICKBACKS:  10x8, 10x7, 10x7


----------



## Novo (May 25, 2004)

Awww NG, you're hard on yourself hey? Why so, strong girl? It sounds like you're sticking to plan, and training hard. You sure you're not just seeing something more in the mirror that's really there, as your own worst critic?


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

MONDAY 5/24/04  PHASE 2 Workout 11

My chest seems to be getting weaker?    Maybe not weaker...but definitely not stronger.

INCLINE DB PRESS (dropsets)
40x6 + 25x8, 40x6 + 25x6, 35x7 + 20x9

FLAT BENCH (BB) - dropsets
95x6 + 55x9, 95x7 + 55x9, 95x6 + 60x9

PEC DECK (dropsets)
75x9 + 45x8, 75x8 + 45x6, 75x7 + 45x7

CALVES
STANDING CALF RAISES (dropsets)
9x8 plates + 8x5, 6x8 + 8x5, 7x7 + 6x5

SEATED CALF (dropsets)
70x9 + 45x9, 70x9 + 45x9. 70x8 + 45x10


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Novo.  I think we're all our own worst critics 

Something weird is going on with my body though.  I've gained fat that's for sure...but it's "different" than how I usually gain it.  My arms and shoulders look way better but I actually have a little roll in my middle and I've never ever had fat in my stomach.  (it's always preferred my butt  )

I definitely lack patience.  I also hate not really knowing what "works" for me when it comes to diet.  That part's my own fault 'cause I never stick with stuff long enough to really learn.  Some people say they do better low carb higher fat.  Some people say they're fine eating plenty of carbs but really have to watch their fat intake....me?  I still don't really know.  

I am training hard though.  That much I'm happy about.


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> HEy girl!  How have you been? just catching up on things!! your trainng looks great! How are you liking the overall change?
> 
> Im sorry dieting is being a pain right now! Patience girl, Im sure that you can find something rational that will work for you! I hope that things start moving postively for you!  never give up!!!



  thanks for stopping by.    I'm really liking the training program.  Thanks for the encouragement on the diet.

love your new avi!


----------



## Novo (May 25, 2004)

I hear you there ...

Between ourselves?  I think I need to start tracking cals, still carb cycling ... but with a little more control


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> I hear you there ...
> 
> Between ourselves?  I think I need to start tracking cals, still carb cycling ... but with a little more control


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2004)

You know that when TP gives the finger your in trouble!


----------



## Novo (May 25, 2004)

Ah, now ordinarily I know you would be right Jodi ... but I'm 9,935 miles away - he doesn't scare me!  TP,  you and too many oats ...

NG, you're closer. So you don't get to change plan or to count cals, 'k?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

Would you like your password revoked from my private forum?  Eh?

There are many pains and penalties I can inflict.


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

nooooo!!!!!  not the password.  i'm being good.  

i haven't missed a workout.  i'm busting my ass every single time and i'm not even eating bread.  (i have a long long history of bread calling my name)


----------



## Novo (May 25, 2004)

Well, since I'm apparently unable to read and follow instructions in there anyway ... I guess I may in fact be better PM'ing Jodi for help in the first place hey, stoopid Novo 


I'm just playing wit ya TP, you know I love the training AND the carb cycling (... note to self ... any calorie counting shall be done in secret, not in the journal)  

Sorry NG, I'll get out of your journal now! Though ... why does this thing say I'm offline, when I am HERE?!


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

no need to apologize Novo.  i like when you visit.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

LMAO at all of this.

Anyway, Nike, if the Basic Carb Cycle is not for you, why not try an altered cycle, like the one Jodi does?


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2004)

Too funny 

Novo, you're in trouble.


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

...by the way, i've decided not to take my calories quite as low as i said yesterday.  i figured if it works - what will i do?  i won't be able to go any lower and i won't be able to live w/1350 calories long term so i'm going to go with 1540 (has worked in the past) and fiddle w/cardio and ratios if/when it stops working.

i'll go with 50%P, 30%C and 20%F to start.  i have to really learn what works for me.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Good luck, you will find the path 

Yes, when were you going to start the HIIT?


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

I wouldnt be able to live off of 1350 cals either...Id be miserabe!!

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> yep - got to meet Roger last night as i was leaving the gym.  he's very cool.  i was all squirmy 'cause i'm embarrassed by how fat i am.    seriously.



You squirmy?? I was the one that moving around. First we are talking by the front of the front desk, then I moved to the side of the desk and then across the way by the wall.... LOL  you'd think I was nervous or something 

She's a doll!!! First impressions always count and you definately are good person!!  

Hey at least I called you by your real name. Would have been to weird yelling "nike gulr"... LOL


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

ignore him.  i was squirmy 

now....on to other business.

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
I am no longer referring to myself as fat or talking about how fat I've gotten.  It feels whiney and weak.  Neither are traits I particularly admire.  So I wasn't getting fat people.  I was bulking.     The next time I bulk I will be far more deliberate and chose only clean foods.  But that's in the future.  Now I'm cutting.  I'm not fat.  I'm just at the end of my bulking phase.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

That a gurl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Novo (May 26, 2004)

You're funny NG, I likes your attitude! 

Now, how's about I PM Johnny and ask him to come in here with some sage advice for you, diet and cardio wise? Oh, he says to keep away from those heavy weights you've been lifting btw, they put them in the gym for the BOYS (didn't you know that, silly old NG!)


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

Thank PB.  I'm finally sick of complaining.  

Hi Novo.    I shouldn't let Johnny get to me but OMG the CRAP he's telling people!    Wanna beat him up after school?


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

I'm really really crazy sore from the dropsets this week.  (that doesn't count as complaining - it's just logging the facts)

ow.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

You fat?


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I'm really really crazy sore from the dropsets this week.  (that doesn't count as complaining - it's just logging the facts)
> 
> ow.



Not complaining at all. You are just stating that you have had great workouts and it shows!! 

Hey do you always workout with your bf?? or mostly by yourself??


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> You fat?



I LIKE this guy.    Up until yesterday I would have said - hell yeah I'm fat.  Even have a little belly going for the first time in life.  But since I'm changing my tone...TODAY I'm going to say that I'm on my way to a better bodyfat percentage (instead of fat)  .


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

PB...the training alone/with BF thing is hard to answer.  when we were in Venice we trained together all the time.  Lately he rarely comes with me.  he usually says he is coming but when it's actually time to roll....he doesn't.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> PB...the training alone/with BF thing is hard to answer.  when we were in Venice we trained together all the time.  Lately he rarely comes with me.  he usually says he is coming but when it's actually time to roll....he doesn't.



Well if you don't mind and wouldn't mind.. not like I'm a porn star or anything LOL I'd love to train with you. Give ya that extra push when you need it... uhm okay when I need it!! 

Let me know and we can try a couple of times a week.. I still like my mornings but could handle a couple of nights.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT:
> I am no longer referring to myself as fat or talking about how fat I've gotten.  It feels whiney and weak.  Neither are traits I particularly admire.  So I wasn't getting fat people.  I was bulking.     The next time I bulk I will be far more deliberate and chose only clean foods.  But that's in the future.  Now I'm cutting.  I'm not fat.  I'm just at the end of my bulking phase.




 Thats the attitude girl!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Novo *_
> You're funny NG, I likes your attitude!
> 
> Now, how's about I PM Johnny and ask him to come in here with some sage advice for you, diet and cardio wise? Oh, he says to keep away from those heavy weights you've been lifting btw, they put them in the gym for the BOYS (didn't you know that, silly old NG!)



 

No "F" word aloud then NG!!!!  I'm going to be watching you


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2004)

Due to Johnny's wisdom, I have seen the light.

Henceforth, no woman are allowed to use TP-PT.

Especially women from down under.


----------



## nikegurl (May 26, 2004)

step AWAY from the weights ladies.


----------



## Novo (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Due to Johnny's wisdom, I have seen the light.
> 
> Henceforth, no woman are allowed to use TP-PT.
> ...


Pah, idle threat! You are _loving_ the loving that the girlies have going on for you and the program right now. OK, so only CQ and I like to openly get slushy about it ... but I know NG and Jodi feel the same way, deep down.

And more seriously, NG, I think you're probably right - it's better not to argue when reading the nonsense that Johnny (and more, he's hardly alone in thinking girls shouldn't lift heavy) writes. I regret biting the way I did earlier, that was a purely reflexive action on my part. Read, type - no think. And with him in particular, all it does is give him a reason to respond and expound his crap still further. Yet ... even knowing that .... so hard to not to argue when misinformation is stated as fact.

So much ignorance, so much prejudice. I'm surrounded by it down here, which I guess is why I'm so over-excited about the program, the learning, you guys and all the support  (I know, I know  ). I've read much of your old stuff at Avant/here Steve, and know how much help you've been to a number of girls, preparing Jodi and Les for comps, etc etc. A body is a body, and, accepting that m/f differences exist and will affect how the body responds to training is NOT the same as assuming girls can't, shouldn't or don't want to lift in the same way a guy does. Seems to me you've just always 'got' that, and espoused it.

Blurrghh! Sorry NG, not sure where that all came from. Just felt the need to vent ...

Train hard my friend, and good luck with the diet change. I knows you can do whatever you want and decide to do. It's your head that will decide, and that's strong too


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

OMG..since when can girls not lift heavy?   Is this a joke?   It's gotta be!


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32041

Read, and ye shall be enlightened.

Im glad im not the onlyu one who thinks Johnnny is a total dumb shit.  What you did was RIGHT Novo, more people need to tell him this, and then maybe he would leave IM.


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

I don't have enough energy tonight to read all that.  Is there a short verison?  

I got to where he says girls shouldn't go heavy...blah blah blah...Umm...Majority of us LOVE lifting heavy.  Even the figure girls go heavy.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

No, no shorter version   Its ok if you dont read it, as long as you understand that Johnnny is a


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

I'll read it tomorrow when I am at work.


----------



## Pitboss (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No, no shorter version   Its ok if you dont read it, as long as you understand that Johnnny is a



I had hoped it was "Johnny" and not "Johnnny"... same guy with freaking banana in his pants.  I'm on a Johnnny ban!! I refuse to reply to any of his posts... jump on the "banned" wagon!!!

LOL 

Sorry NG I'll try not to mess up your journal anymore in the future.


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2004)

no need to apologize.  i'm in full agreement everyone!

i actually asked if we could vote people off the IM island in that thread a few minutes ago.  

guess not.  

hey Novo - you're awesome.


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2004)

i have 2 workouts to log.  left my damn notebook home though.

Tuesday I did legs (switched with back day).  It went better than last week...but squatting is still a struggle.

Last night I did shoulders & that went well.

This week is ranking hella high on the soreness scale.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

I'm joining the banned movement. The moment he posts, I'm boycotting threads.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> This week is ranking hella high on the soreness scale.


Same here   It's those damn drop sets.


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2004)

yep - definitely the drop sets.  they hurt more than i expected they would.  i like it.


----------



## Novo (May 29, 2004)

Dear nikegirl,

I have been reading this journal of your "Two Peas" training program, and I must tell you that you are not training properly. Myself, I am very experienced and have a great deal of information and advice to give out, whether people want my opinion or not (in fact, I generally like to repeat myself ad nauseum just to be sure my point is rammed home). 

How can one boy, err, sorry, man know so much you ask? Well, you see I have *read books by Arnie* you know, and I am also going to take my PT certificate, AND I have in fact watched some people training in my gym, so I know my stuff! 

Anyway, you are doing it all wrong. Please bear this in mind in future:


			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> Getting a good muscle pump is very important in terms of growing in size & strength.
> 
> Back when I first started training 10yrs ago in my first few months of training I wasn't really getting pumped or growing that much of the time <snip> After I did this I felt everything getting more pumped & I started getting much stronger & growing better.
> 
> <snip> Arnold always focused on getting the pump in the muscle


... because I see no mention of getting the pump in your training log? If Two Peas knew what he was talking about he would tell you to get it. 

I will be back to give you more advice on how not to become a hulk (because I think this Two Peas guy is forgetting to tell you to stretch out your bulkiness and keep yourself lean as all women should be.

Love from your friend, J


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Hmm...You would think that if dear sweet Johnnny has been lifting for 10 years...he should know what he is doing and stop asking so many stupid questions.  I kinda see him as the guy that does that baby lift for deads in the gym with the bar loaded with 45's, it moves 1/2 in.  calls that a rep, walks to get water for 2 mins, then does another baby lift.  (I best hush...I'm getting grumpy this last two weeks and haven't even hit no carbs yet)

Hi Nikegurl!


----------



## Novo (May 29, 2004)

No, don't hush! The rest of us are just as annoyed, and we're not even competition dieting 

I'm just hella frustrated that newbies that may not know any better may read his tripe and assume he is right, since he says everything SO many times, SO forcefully and in SUCH an over-long manner ...


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Yes....read the books.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey honey............can you clean out your PM's so I can send you a message...KT


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

PMs cleaned out.  (sorry!)  Hi Katie.  

Novo and JLB...Johnny's unbelievable and not ever in a good way.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

I hope you had a nice long weekend 

Don't let Johnny get to you.  He's obviously made a complete ass out of himself and anyone reading those threads will see what an idiot he is.


----------



## Novo (Jun 1, 2004)

But his very ass'ness is so funny! I know, I know ... I am very immature  

NG? I really want to send him a PM asking for his valuable input into your program - can I, please?! Not sure that he and "Two Peas' will see eye to eye, but the fireworks would serve to amuse ...

Yup, too much time on my hands, clearly!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 1, 2004)

Did he actually say Two Peas, or are you just being silly?


----------



## Novo (Jun 1, 2004)

You didn't read his post above?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

quick update on my program...and then i really have to do the long update and transfer like 4-5 workouts from the notebook to here.

...i think the early weeks of TPs program spoiled me.  no - not 'cause they were easy but 'cause i made a lot of progress.  I was in a funk yesterday after the gym b/c my incline db press for chest and flat bench didn't improve over the week before.  apparently i've gotten used to weekly strength increases.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

NG you going to the gym tonight?? What are you working on if so????


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

should be back...but i'm gonna keep flip flop back and leg day again this week.  so legs it is.  how 'bout you?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> should be back...but i'm gonna keep flip flop back and leg day again this week. so legs it is. how 'bout you?


It's leg day for me and I'm trying to come up with any excuse I can not to go to the gym today!!!!  

You wanna kick my ass in a leg workout???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Gotta run for now... I'll check back in a bit so let me know if you're interested. No worries I'm weak in the legs so we won't be spending all our time take the plates off and on...  no really I'm serious.. LOL 

Just give me an idea of when you'll be there and I'll see ya there.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

unfortunately i haven't a clue what time i'd get there ('cept that it won't be early).  after work i gotta drive over the hill (inglewood) pickup the BF then back to the valley.  i was thinking about training in venice tonight but that depends on whether he needs to get back to the valley in any hurry.  rest of the week i'll be out powerhouse for sure though.  i'm doing shoulders tomorrow, back thursday and arms friday. (yesterday was chest and calves)


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

You got a busy night.... and week!! LOL  

I'll catch ya sometime soon then.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

rest of the week shouldn't be too busy at all. just tonight is haphazard at best. i may end up back in the valley but for sure i'll be there the rest of this week.  are you going any other nights this week or back to the mornings for you?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

PB, get a pic of you two, and post it here!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> rest of the week shouldn't be too busy at all. just tonight is haphazard at best. i may end up back in the valley but for sure i'll be there the rest of this week. are you going any other nights this week or back to the mornings for you?


Can't make it tomorrow morn so it's at night for me... what is it?? Oh yeah shoulders/traps. 

The rest of the week is mornings, well thursday, prolly not Friday cause I have my kid this weekend!!!!  

Tell ya what... I have a ton of stuff to do at home right now, but call me later and I might get that leg workout in. 818-825-5557


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PB, get a pic of you two, and post it here!


Sorry to break it to ya.... but PB and Super PB are one in the same.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

hey PreMier.  i don't photograph.  it's as if i'm a ghost.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> PB, get a pic of you two, and post it here!


I can bring my digi... I don't care. But you're gonna have to get NG to say okay.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> hey PreMier. i don't photograph. it's as if i'm a ghost.


Or a Vampire!  Bite me?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

She only photographs from the backside... see avatar


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

this is my worst nightmare....a camera at the gym.

i'll find a new gym before i agree.  

bad bad bad Premier.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Im sorry, itwas a joke.   PB DONT take a pic


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

phew....my head started to spin and i got all flushed and nauseous.  i'm ok now.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> this is my worst nightmare....a camera at the gym.


I won't bring a camera to the gym....... but anywhere you suggest I'm game!!! LOL


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2004)

It was great seeing ya again!!! 

So how'd the rest of your workout go??  I think I may have pushed a little too hard myself. My shoulders are not happy with me!! LOL But it's all good!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

Good to see you too.  I had a good workout.    When I'm there I bitch that I've learned to HATE dropsets but the next day (before I'm back at the gym) I like them b/c I'm sore.  It's always hard for me to get my shoulders sore.

For some reason (completely unplanned) I decided to do a circuit of ab exercises at the end.  I definitely overdid that.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2004)

Been bad about logging.  I have it all in my geeky blue notebook though.

I'm in week 4 of phase 2.  Last night was shoulders.

DB PRESS
30x8 + 17.5x8
30x7 + 17.5x6
30x6 + 17.5x6

the dropsets are so weird....the lighter weight feels really light (almost TOO light) the first one or two reps and then it gets damn heavy damn quickly  

i did a few half reps with the 30s before dropping the weight but that part didn't go so well - they barely moved.  probably more like 1/4 reps.  

UPRIGHT ROWS
50x9 + 6 half reps + 30x6
50x7 + 6 half reps + 30x7
50x7 + 5 half reps + 30x6

SIDE LATERALS
17.5x8 + 6 half reps + 10x7
17.5x7 + 6 half reps + 10x7
17.5x7 + 4 half reps + 10x6

REAR DELT MACHINE
60x8 + 7 half reps + 45x7
60x7 + 6 half reps + 45x7
60x7 + 5 half reps + 45x6

SHRUGS
135x6 + 6 half reps + 85x5  (again - I think my half reps were more like 1/4 reps here)
115x8 + 7 half reps + 70x7
115x7 + 7 half reps + 70x7


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2004)

my shoulders are freaking KILLING me.  i'm not used to DOMS from my shoulders.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Only my traps get sore 

Is it your whole shoulder?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2004)

yep - the whole shoulder.  have you ever had a crazy shoulder workout and at the end you feel like you can barely lift your arms?  that's happened to me before....like it's an effort to put the key in the car door to leave the gym.  this feels like that only 36 hours later.  a definite first for me.  must be the partial reps followed by the dropsets.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2004)

Everything has hurt on me this week.  I'm doing shoulders tonight!  My legs still hurt from 2 days ago


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL  Yea, my shoulders definately get pumped, and its hard to comb my hair and such.  But I dont remember the last time I had DOMS in them.  

The thing is my traps hurt so bad, that I probably cant feel the pain in my shoulders lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2004)

weird....my shrugs have improved a ton but my traps don't really hurt much (compared to everything else).  i think for me it's that my shoulders hurt so much i can't feel my traps.   

last night part of my pwo meal was cottage cheese.  i seriously was going to skip it b/c opening the fridge and pulling back that "heavy" plastic lid seemed way too hard.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I cant ever imagine the cottage cheese lid being heavy.  Now the fridge door... thats another story


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> phew....my head started to spin and i got all flushed and nauseous. i'm ok now.


Is that the effect Pitboss had on you?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is that the effect Pitboss had on you?


Hey I showered this week!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is that the effect Pitboss had on you?





i'm only here for 2 days this week - then off to Indiana for work.  

i've been dreading the trip for so long i'm actually kind of glad it's here so it can finally be over


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm only here for 2 days this week - then off to Indiana for work.
> 
> i've been dreading the trip for so long i'm actually kind of glad it's here so it can finally be over


Gee ya have to all the way to Indiana to get away from me????  oh wait didn't see the  smiley.... LOL

You'll have a blast...... hey just trying to be positive!!! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 7, 2004)

it's weird how much i hate travelling for work.  i feel like i'm a hostage or something.  other people love it - free food and drink and a decent hotel room.  you're right though - positive outlook.  .  i promise not to mope.  (much)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey NG 

How's things going?  Have fun on your trip this week


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks Jodi.  i'll start phase 3 tonight or very early tomorrow morning....had a rough weekend on the home front but all is well (basically/kinda/sort of).  the good news is that now i'm actually looking forward to getting away for a couple of days.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> thanks Jodi. i'll start phase 3 tonight or very early tomorrow morning....had a rough weekend on the home front but all is well (basically/kinda/sort of). the good news is that now i'm actually looking forward to getting away for a couple of days.


Sorry to hear.  You know you can always PM me if you want to talk.

I do hope you enjoy your couple days away.  It will be good.

I decided to split week 1 of phase 3 up so I got 4 workouts instead of 2   I didn't think only working out 2 times this week would be good for comp prepping especially where I'm not doing cardio.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

The twice a week thing had me worried to.  Even though I know lots of people say 5 days is too much and 4 is better...I really like going to the gym 5 days.  I know that TP knows what he's doing.  It's just a struggle b/c I'm crazy.   

Turns out that it works out amazingly well for me.  I'd been worried about how to follow the program this week with my travel since the beginning and the twice a week thing this one time is ideal for me.  I'm so glad the trip wasn't scheduled for week 3 or 4 of phase 1 or 2!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

That's great it worked out for you.  I know you were worried about working out in a hotel.

Where are you going again?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

freaking Fishers Indiana.   

the hotel only has cardio and "a couple of other machines"  (i called to check)

i also called the restaurant our big dinner is at an had a menu faxed to me so i can pre-plan.  i want steak though.  a big huge steak.    i'm not usually much of a meat eater but for some reason....i'm thinking about steak even more than sweets which is VERY unlike me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a big juicy rare steak   Enjoy


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey NG, how was your trip?

How's the training/diet going?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Jodi - I have to update my journal - and I will today.

Trip was good...it was nice to get away even to Indiana for work.  
Training is good.  Very good actually - I was strong last night.  
Eating...not as good.  I definitely overdid it in Indiana by a lot.  At least I got back on track as soon as the plane touched down in LA again.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Good to hear you kicked right back into gear though.  Travelling is hard and its soooo easy to just say screw it.  It's hard keeping a good diet when you have to travel.

I'm just happy you are back on track and you had a good time


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

Last week was the start of Phase 3.  

Workout #1 was Tuesday 6/8/04

INCLINE BB PRESS  90x6, 85x8
DB MILITARY PRESS  30x9, 30x7
WG DIPS  BWx5,  BWx4  (I know...sucky)
CG BENCH  70x9, 75x7
SQUAT  105x9, 115x7
SLDL  105x8, 105x8
BB ROW  85x8, 85x7
ASST CHINS  x8,  x7
DB CURL  27.5x7, 27.5x7

Superset:
CABLE CURLS & REVERSE CABLE PUSHDOWNS
80x6 + 90x9,   70x9 + 90x8

Superset:
STANDING CALVES & SHRUGS
8 plates x9 + 115x9, 8 plates x9 + 115x8


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

Friday 6/11   

This one was a bit rough.  I didn't get much sleep and went straight to the gym from the airport after changing time zones 4 times in 3 days.

CG PULLDOWNS 120x7, 110x9

CABLE ROWS  100x9, 100x9

BB CURLS  60x9, 60x8 - I'm getting strong on these.  It's fun  

LEG PRESS 270x9. 320x6

SEATED LEG CURL  120x8, 120x6

HACKS  150x9, 150x8

LOW CROSSOVERS 30x9, 30x9

BENCH PRESS (flat)  105x6, 100x6 - even though I dropped 5 lbs I couldn't get any more reps.  

CG BENCH  75x6, 70x7

LATERAL RAISES 17.5x9, 17.5x8

Superset
SEATED CALF RAISES + DB SHRUGS
80x8 + 45x9, 80x8 + 50x6


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

Last Night's Workout

INCLINE BB PRESS 90x7, 90x6
DB MILITARY PRESS 30x8, 30x8
WG DIPS BWx5, BWx5 
CG BENCH 75x8, 75x8
SQUAT 115x8, 115x6 
SLDL 115x7, 115x7
BB ROW 85x8, 85x8
ASST CHINS x8, x7
DB CURL 30x5 (i got a little carried away - I'm not ready for the 30s yet), 27.5x7

Superset:
CABLE CURLS & REVERSE CABLE PUSHDOWNS
80x7 + 90x9, 80x5 + 90x9

Superset:
STANDING CALVES & SHRUGS
8 plates x9 + 115x9, 8 plates x9 + 115x9


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

Good workouts, and atleast you did squats


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks Premier.  I did 'em....but progress has been painfully slow.

speaking of painful - i'm not feeling any soreness either last week or so far this week.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 15, 2004)

Slow..........I think you're doing great.  115 is definately an increase prior to TP's training.  Don't be down on yourself, you are making progress.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 15, 2004)

k - thanks.  115 was hard though.  i thought every rep was gonna be the last one i'd get.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2004)

last night's workout:

CG PULLDOWNS 120x8, 120x7
CABLE ROWS 110x7, 100x9
BB CURLS 60x9, 60x7 
HACKS 150x8, 150x8
LEG PRESS 270x9, 320x8
SEATED LEG CURL 120x7, 120x7
LOW CROSSOVERS 30x9, 30x9
BENCH PRESS (flat) 105x7, 105x5 
CG BENCH 70x8, 70x7
LATERAL RAISES 17.5x9, 17.5x9

Superset
SEATED CALF RAISES + DB SHRUGS
80x8 + 50x8, 80x8 + 50x6

All in all a good workout...I moved hacks to the start of legs before the leg presses and I like that better b/c they're hardest for me.

I don't really like this phase too much...I LOVE LOVE LOVE TP's program but of the 3 phases - this is definitely my least favorite. 

I suspect I'll be hella sore soon. So far though - not much in the way of DOMS.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

Good workout 


I cant wait to start it, and see how I like it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

Friday 6/18

INCLINE BB PRESS 90x8, 90x7
DB MILITARY PRESS 30x9, 30x8
WG DIPS BWx6, BWx5 
CG BENCH 75x7, 75x8
SQUAT 115x9, 115x8 - a little progress here at least
SLDL 115x8, 115x7
BB ROW 85x8, 85x6
ASST CHINS x7, x6
DB CURL 30x6, 27.5x6

Superset:
CABLE CURLS & REVERSE CABLE PUSHDOWNS
80x8 + 90x9, 80x7 + 90x9

Superset:
STANDING CALVES & SHRUGS
8 plates x8 + 135x7, 8 plates x9 + 135x7


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

been bad about logging but things are pretty good.

i checked this morning and my waist is down 1".  scale hasn't budged and that actually pleases me b/c i HAD to lose fat if i didn't lose any weight and dropped a full inch off my waist.

new eating style seems to be working.  calories are sort of low but i feel good so i'm gonna roll with it for awhile before increasing a bit.

i'm going with about 1500 calories - 205g protein, 130g carbs and 17g fat.  it will vary a bit but not much.

i have loved to TPPT training experience but I'm looking forward to being done with phase 3.  i just don't like this one.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

COngrats on the progress 

LOL -So far phase 3 has been my favorite.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

last night:

CG PULLDOWNS 120x9, 120x8
CABLE ROWS 110x8, 110x7
BB CURLS 60x9, 60x8 
HACKS 140x10, 140x8 - these were harder than usual 
LEG PRESS 270x9, 320x6 - i was stronger last week on these as well
SEATED LEG CURL 120x8, 120x7
LOW CROSSOVERS 30x9, 30x9
BENCH PRESS (flat) 105x8, 105x7 
CG BENCH 70x7, 70x7
LATERAL RAISES 17.5x9, 17.5x9

Superset
SEATED CALF RAISES + DB SHRUGS
80x9 + 50x9, 80x8 + 50x7

I was stronger on a few things than last week - but weaker on hacks and leg presses.  I'm going to assume it was "just one of those days"


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> COngrats on the progress
> 
> LOL -So far phase 3 has been my favorite.


when I read phase 3 i thought i'd like it...but i guess i only liked it on paper.     i really like training 1-2 bodypart a day 3-4 (or so) exercises per bodypart.  kinda old fashioned but it's my favorite.  BUT i'm sticking with the program b/c i said i would and i know it's good to vary things.  (plus i've gotten stronger overall and i like that)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

You've done great.  I'm proud of you 

I'm going back to 5 day split next week in prep for competition.  Not my fav but its kind of what I need right now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

when i saw you were doing phase 3 for 3 weeks i swear i thought "here's my out. i'm dieting too. i should only do it for 3 weeks like jodi  ". but i was being a wussy (you are definitely NOT! i was just looking for an excuse to bail 'cause I don't like this phase) 

so i'm gonna stick with it 'til the end but be really happy to go back to a 5 day split. i'll probably do this:

S: off
M: chest & abs
T: legs
W: back
TH: shoulders & calves
F: arms
S: off

I'm always hearing 5 days in a row is too much but I like it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

No wussing out 

Split Looks good 

I hate 5 days in a row.  I never have enough energy to do that.  I prefer 3 on 1 off 2 on 1 off.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

I despise Phase III too. 

Thats fantastic you lost an inch!  Congrats


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

thanks PreMier!  I'm feeling good about my eating again - finally.  i wish i'd found my groove earlier in the summer for bikini season   but one way or another it's gonna be just fine.  i have goals and to reach them i NEED to train hard and i NEED to be strict with my eating.  i figure i either do those things consistently and now OR decide to walk away from the goal.  i'm not bailing so that means i am gonna train hard and eat right.

why do you hate phase 3?  i seriously don't know why i do - i just do and not in a love/hate kind of way like phase 1.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

I dont like Phase III, because I really dont feel like I am working out the muscles.  I like the burn, and the "pump" and with just 2 sets I am not getting either!  Makes it kinda blah if you ask me.

Thats great that you dont plan on bailing.  If I wasnt devoted to TP's program, I would have bailed already.  Getting back to the gym is hard for me, especially since I feel my gains have gone down the toilet.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

how are you feeling?  hopefully you're getting healthy again.  i'm sorry it feels like you gains are gone...but i have a feeling they aren't at all.    hang in there with me.  (i know you will)  we're almost done!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

I feel about 80% right now. Still have a cough, but its only in the morning. I feel like my gains are gone, because I lost 7Lbs! I also look "flabbier". I cant wait untill I have finished Phase III, so I can start my own routine for a few weeks.


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

NG! Where are you chicky?? Actually, I guess you may have finished by now - or at least be in week 4 (finish line in sight, yay) ... fill me in, I want to hear how you are please!

I, err, have been delayed, so I'm only in week 3 - days, many days, to go ...


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm on week 4.    I'm really looking forward to finishing.  I'm ready to go back to 1 (or 2) bodypart(s) a day for a time after this.  (but it's been great)

I have to update my journal...but I left my notebook home.  I was a bit weaker than I expected yesterday and Monday so that made me a little grumpy - but I guess they can't all be "great" workouts.  

Thanks for checking on me!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm so proud you made it through.  I knew you could do it


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks Jodi - i know i wouldn't have been "in" if you hadn't vouched for me.  that's why there was no WAY i could let you down.  (no matter how much i hate phase 3    )


----------



## Novo (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't want to get sexist over this, I HATE all guy/girl divisions generally ... but I can't help myself here. I am VERY proud that all the girlies made it through, no drop outs 

I know CQ's kinda MIA, but I think we all know she's still training, just busy. We ALL did good, and yes boys - you too!


----------

